# Date and Rate 2010......



## damo

Please include the following information in your post:

Hotel
Dates
Rate
please include deal...supersaver, AAA, APH, etc.


and any other little tidbits you would like to share

January 2010


Hotel ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT --- lainey
Dates 29TH DECEMBER 2009 - 2ND JANUARY 2010
Rate $291.00
STAY MORE SAVE MORE RATE
this is for a waterview room

January 10-13, 2010 ---Worfiedoodles
RPR Standard King
$134.00
APH rate

Portofino Bay Club Level -- KristiKelly
Jan. 16-18, 2010
AP Rate $354.60 

HRH---ckmiles
Jan 21 thru Jan 25
$176 each night 

HRH ---mvansear
Club level Jan 27-Feb 3rd, 
207.99 

ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT ---kohlby
Dates Jan 28 2010 - Feb 1
Rate $164
STAY MORE SAVE MORE RATE
Standard room 


February 2010

Royal Pacific Feb. 3-8th ---Kimberlyfamilyfv
Rate 131 plus tax per night
Standard Room
Super Saver Rate

RPR --- Anglefan
2/6-2/13. 
$125 per night except for the 13th, which is $168. 

Feb. 10 -13
RPR --- cinjam
219/night  Feb. 10,11
$299/night for Feb. 12

Feb. 12-15
PBH--- yourgiongagain
$229

Royal Pacific --- caitty13 
2/06/2010 to 2/11/2010 Save more, Play more rate
$191.00/Night
Queen - Club Level 

2-14-2010 to 2-19-2010 --- Coach81
RPH Club Level room with 2 queens.. $233.40 Stay more, save more..

Feb. 15-18 --- damo
PBH Portofino Suite -- platinum upgrade
$208 APH rate

Feb 17-19 --- goingsouth
PBH
APH rate 209

February 27th -28th --- Tizzy Meliss
Portofino Bay Hotel
Garden View (platinum upgrade to suite)
FL Resident Rate $229.00 

March 2010

Royal Pacific Resort --- MScott1851
March 5, 2010
King - Standard view for 2 adults
$294 base ($330.75 with tax)
"Seasonal" rate

Date: Mar 6, 2010 --- Purseval
Hotel: HRH
Rate: $239 + tax, Garden view
AP Discount 

HRH---3forWDW
March 13 - March 20
Rates: $187.99 Weekend/$176.56 Weekdays 
Standard Room
Stay More, Save More Rate

March 16-21  ---Andee515
Portofino 
Dr Seuss kids suite
$2,935.45
including tickets for 5 of us that was on the get 5 days for the price of 3 

March 22 ---titanBrett
at RP $129.00...
best deal i ever got, im sorry im only staying 1 night. Florida resident rate of $179 plus $50 off with pin code I got in email

Royal Pacific --- grumpjes24
Dates: March 28 - April 2
Rate: 250.50 per night (Supersaver)

March 28 - April 1
PBH --- yourgoingagain
$319 

HRH. --- CHOPR
March 28-April 2, 2010.
$370.50


April 2010

Royal Pacific---justprettynpink
Standard Queen 4/5-4/8 $184 per night

HRH --- JagsandJax
april 11-16 $170 per night Standard

Royal Pacific --- Bren's Mom
April 17-24, 2010
$355.50 (weekdays) / $370.50 (weekends) 'Stay More Save More' Rate
Kid's Suite

Hard Rock Hotel --- Disneylover70
April 15-April 22
Standard Room 2 Queen Beds
$201.75 weekday nights
$216.75 weekend nights

April 25-30  --- ready4mouse
PBH
Bay View room- 2 Queen Beds
$258/night- "Stay More, Save More" rate (hoping for something better soon!)

April 26-28'th  --- donaldduck352
RPR standard queen room
Florida resident rate
Total cost with taxes~$314


May 2010



Royal Pacific ---dr&momto2boys
May 7-8
$154/night
APH PIN code

May 19-24 --- tink1957
Hard Rock Hotel
$186 per night
Stay more save more rate
Standard Queen Room

HRH --- TnRobin
4 nights 5/23 to 5/28 $161/night

Royal Pacific Resort --- tink1957
May 26-29
$164 - 26, 27
$184 - 28 (Friday)
APH rate
3 adults
*this includes $25 extra guest fee 

Date 5/26/10 to 5/31/10  ---Rags
Staying at the Hard Rock
Rate $175.00 

HRH --NUHuskies#1
Garden View 2 Queens 
Room Rate 5/26-5/27 $159.00 
5/28 $189.00 
APH 

May 28-31  --- yourgoingagain
PBH  $258

Portofino Bay - Standard Queen Room - cieslack
May 29 - June 4 2010
$174 per night
Stay More, Save More 

Royal Pacific --- ChipnDaleRule
May 31st-June 4th 
Club Level $279.00 

RPR ---drag n'fly
club level May 31-June 5 
244 a night

Royal Pacific Resort---Shasess
May 15 and May 16, 2010
2 Queen - Standard view 
$228.65 per night -(AAA discount) 

Royal Pacific---laurasmom
 5/15 - 5/18 (3 nights) 
$244/night 

Hotel - RPR ---Scottishgirl87
Dates - 17th-24th May
Rate -
17th - 20th = $142.28
21st - 22nd = $153.71
23rd = $142.28
"Stay More, Save More" 

Royal Pacific May 23-28 ---Kimberlyfamilyfv

APH Rate 139 a night plus tax
Gold Loews First - no upgrade
Standard

May 28 - 31
PBH --- yourgoingagain

June 2010

Royal Pacific --- ChipnDaleRule
05/31/10 - 06/04/10 
Club Level $279 per night + taxes

Hard Rock Hotel --- GaSleepingBeautyFan
June 2 to June 6, 2010
garden view, 2 queen beds
June 2 and 3 are 227.20
June 4 and 5 are 243.20
stay more, save more rate.

Royal Pacific --- nerdboyrockstar (but really, I'm a nerdMan now)
June 2-7
$104/night weekdays, $119/night weekends 
Room Type: Water View
APH PIN rate 

Hard Rock Club Level --- cornishpixie
June 2-4, 2010
$279 + tax a night ($313 total a night) 

HRH---Nashvilletrio
Jun 4 -11 
$129 (6 nights), $149 (1 night)
2 Queen Standard Room View
Feb APH Pin Code

RPR June 4-10 ---FINFAN
first 2 nights 154 ( weekend rate)
last 4 nights 125!
total for 6 nights ON SITE is $909.02 so 151 incl tax. per night....I am VERY happy!
Got this rate thru a PIN code I rec'd by email today... 

PBR --- DaddyDon
June 5-10
182 a nite stay more save more rate!

RPR --- penie
Standard Room
June 5 $161.40
June 6-9 $149.40
Stay More, Save More 

RPR---GrumpyFamilyof5
June 8-10,2010
139.00 a night
Florida Res. rate 

RPR---mcbailey
6/9/10-6/11/10
$117 each night
Feb. Pin Code
Our first time at this resort!!!!! 

Doubletree Entrance to Universal---amaris75
 6/10/2010 to 6/25/2010 89.00a night AAA RATE 

June 12-15 --- mar915
Portifino
Standard Queen/King $258.60

royal pacific --- fort lauderdale dave
florida res. rate--new rate $179 
6/11 - 6/14 

RPR --- leann32
June 13-18
$349.00 Club level 
Rack Rate

June 15 until June 19 --- Princessmom2
Portofino Bay with a Bay View room
$309/night including tax (SS rate

June 17 - 19 $273 PBH --- yourgoingagain

Royal Pacific Resort---arthursiew
6/18-6/19
$229

PBH ---ADP 
June 18th - 21st
$199 Fri & Sat, $179 on Sun - Standard room
APH Rate 


Friday June 18 - Monday June 21
RPH---Doubled07
$318 club

June 21-June 25 2010 ---Pink Flamingo
RPR Club Level 2 Queens
$279.20 
Stay More Save More Rate 

Royal Pacific Hotel ---grumpydad1974
6 nights $177 (3 adults, 1 child)
6/21/10-6/27/10
UK buy 7 for 4 deal, but we are from The United States (wish us luck)..... 

June 24, 2010 ---Pink Flamingo
RPR Standard 2 Queens
$211 for 1 night
AAA rate

ATAfamily:
PBH
6/29 to 7/6
$179/night during the week
$199/night for Fri & Sat 
APH Rate
Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite 


July 2010

RPR---Bluere101
July 2-9
$159 4-9
$179 2-3
Water View Queen Upgrade You First Gold
APH rate

PBH July 2 - 5 $273   --- yourgoingagain

RPR --- ky07
July 4-11
Standard King $174 4-8
9-10 $188
Stay more save more rate  

RPR---snowbunny
$152
July 11-13  
7 for 4 glitch 

PBH---Bubba's mom
July 13-15 $179
July 16 & 17 $199
APH rate
Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite


RPR ---Rpbert1
7th July to 17th july
rate $152.29
7 for 4
King Suite [Platinum Upgrade]

PBH---DisneyHappy
7/15 -7/19/10
$179 for two nights and $199 for two nights
APH rate
Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite 

Don Cesar
17th july to 21st July
rate $160
Advance purchase
King Suite Platinum Upgrade 

RPR Club level --- TraceyL
15 & 16 July
$213
same 7 for 4 glitch 


HRH --- Ann B
18 July - 22 July
$260 per night - standard room

PBH garden view ---StitchandPooh'sMom
July 24-27, 2010
$258 per night, plus tax
stay more, save more rate 

RPR --- diskids2
July 25 - 29 at the rate of $199.20

RPR --- Dawnee
Check In 7/25
Check Out 7/28
$224.10
AP Rate 

HRH

July 26 - 29 --- t-and-a
APH rate $194/night
Garden View Room
Loews Blue (does not apply)
Hoping for an upgrade to deluxe with the Hard Rock All Access Card

Royal Pacific --- Syndrome
7/31 - 8/5 Double queen room
$186.75 per night, stay more/save more rate
Garden view/gold upgrade to water view 


RPR ---binkytell
30/31 july 
$152 a nights ---

RPR --- WiganTony
29th July-2nd August 2010
$170.36 
7 for 4 glitch
(2 Queen Bed Room, Water View) 

RPR --- my3princes
July 31- Aug 3
Sat Jul 31, 2010 $269.00 
Sun Aug 01, 2010 $249.00 
Mon Aug 02, 2010 $249.00 

August 2010

RPR---NashvilleTrio
Aug 3 - Aug 7 
$159 (3 nights) $179 (1 night)
2 Rooms, Standard King & Standard Queen
APH Code

Royal Pacific ---Syndrome
8/4-5
211.65 night AAA Rate
Waterview Gold upgrade

HRH --- pmart
aug 6 -10 ,2010 
club queen 
324 , fla resident 

AUG 16-20 --- mikkiwikki
Stay More Save More Rate
Standard 2 Queen Room
175.20 (each of 4 nights)

Portofino --- justprettyinpink
August 8th
Deluxe Queen
$179 (AP/Gold Level)

RPR --- wayneg
Dates 5th-8th Aug 2010
Rate $152

Royal Pacific --- damone
Standard Room
August 6-9
Unlimited Park to Park tickets for 5
$1,319.45 

RPR ---BGparadise
8/6/2010 - 8/8/2010
$152.29 (2 Queen Bed Room) 

8/12-8/15/2010 ---eandesmom
HRH Garden View, 2 queens
originally $357 a night. Including all taxes. Base rate averages $311
adjusted 1/4/2010 to the stay more save more rate of $317 a night including all taxes, base rate averages $276.

RPR --- Laurabearz
August 4th-8th
Standard Queen Room
Aug 4-6 $249
Aug 6-8th $269


August 13 - 18
RPR --- Traceycooper
Aug 13 - Aug 14 $152.29
Aug 15 - Aug 17 $131.14
7 Night Promotion 

Aug 15-21 --- Leeann32
Rate $319.00
Club level 
RPR
Waiting for super saver rates

Aug 19-Aug 22, 2010 --- contemporarymom
RPR Club Level - 2 Queen
4 day park to park tickets
2 adults-2 children 14&11
$1482.77 (AAA Rate) 

August 20-22nd --- Nicole786
HRH Pool View 
$224 FL Resident

8/21- 8/24 at HRH --- brasey
$186 before taxes with AAA rate

Royal Pacific---maggiew
2 Bedroom Queen Standard Room
August 22 - 29 (7 nights)
$125 + tax
Stay More, Save More Rate

August 22-29---pixeegrl
RPR August 22-29
Club Level $182
Stay More Save More 

August 22 - 27, 2010 --- joalexajeff
2Queen/Club Level
$218.40/night
2 adults/3 kids going
Stay more/save more

HRH --- MinnieTink
Aug 26-28
$199 Garden View  AAA

HRH---PinkTink63
3 nights
Aug. 22-25
$186/night 

RPR 8/23/10 --- Gr8t Fan
AP rate $134 + tax

August 23-26 ---nhrenee
Portofino, AP rate $164
 2 queen bed, garden view ($184.50w/taxes)

taismommy
Arrival Date Monday, August 23, 2010
Departure Date Saturday, August 28, 2010
Room Type Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate $191.40

HRH --- msminniemouse
Standard Room
Stay More, Save More Rate: $134/nite
Aug 23-Aug 30 2010

RPR --- bigmama67
SS rates
checking in August 24-29 
$131 per night! 

Royal Pacific Resort Standard King Room --- wilma-bride
August 25-30 (5 nights)
$131 plus taxes per night
Stay More, Save More 

HRH --- jmagla
 5 nights, 
Aug 28th to Sept 2nd 2010, 
$160 per night inc tax etc for a standard room, UK 7 for 4 glitch.

Standard King room at RPR  ---aubriee
August 29th-Sept 4th (6 nights)
$129.21 + tax using the Stay More, Save More rate, (which beat the AP rate)

RPR --- CynthiaC925
August 30 one night
$249 (taxes included)
standard room with 2 queen beds 

PBH and RPR --- damo
Aug 29 --- pbh $169 APH rate
Aug 30,31 --- rpr $134 APH rate

RPR --- worfiedoodles
Aug. 30 - Sept. 3
Standard 2 Queens
$134/night -- $150.75 w/tax
APH

Just call us Muggles on a Forbidden Journey! 


September 2010

PBH Sept 1 - 2 $246 --- yourgoingagain

Portofino Bay---bkfree
Sept 4-9th
Garden View 2 Queen
$160
Stay and Save

PBH Sept 5 - 7 $346 --- yourgoingagain

PBR --- ruadisneyfan2
Sept 9-12
$164 Thurs, $194 Fri/Sat.
APH

Royal Pacific---Larrabe
Sept 11 - 19th
$125.14
Stay more, save more

Royal Pacific --- GetGlowing
One night only - Sep 18
2Adults 0children 
2 Queen beds standard
AAA rate $175.20 - ($197.10 w/ taxes)

September 21-26 --- Marquibiri  
RPR!! Stay More Pay Less
Sep 21, 2010 $142.35
Sep 22, 2010 $131.40
Sep 23, 2010 $131.40
Sep 24, 2010 $131.40
Sep 25, 2010 $131.40


HRH ---Suestolar
September 21-27
Club room
$214.76/night now

RPR $139 +tax --- crabbie1
22/09/10-27/09/2010 stay more save more
Waterview 2 queenbeds. Requested high floor tower 3 or 1

RPH---amshowers
Sept 23-25
standard room
175.00 
AAA rate 

sept 24-26 --- fort lauderdale dave
portifino $194 per night, Loews upgrade to deluxe

Sept 23-28th AJA
RPR Standard Room 
$131 per night
Stay more, save more!

Hard Rock  --- battlecat533
9/25 - 10/2 142.50 a nite

9/24-9/26 ---GreyStr0ke
RPR - $175.20 per night (AAA)


RPR - 9/25-9/27 === tink1957
Standard Queen room
APH rate(3 adults)
Saturday, Sept 25 - $189
Sunday, Sept 26 - $159
this includes a $25 per night extra guest fee
__________________

TLinden16
Sept. 27-29
HRH--Garden view
$199 AAA 

September 29 - October 6 --- circelli
RPR Standard Adjoining Rooms
$125.14 a night
Stay More........ 

sept 30 to oct 5 --- thumbalyna
hrh - standard room
stay more save more
140.40 a night 
Stay more save more rate, was $273 

October 2010

PBH Oct 1 - 3 $246 --- yourgoingagain

HRH --- loperella
Oct. 1-8 (7 nights )
$133.71 standard 
Stay More, Save More 

RPR --- 4greatboys
Oct 1-3 Water view 
$194 per night Fri/Sat 
$164 Sun night with a $75 food credit 


RPR---tricky1
Oct.1st-8th
standard room/upgraded to water view(gold)
$125.00 super saver rate 

Royal Pacific
APH Rate
Oct. 5-10
Waterview- Loews Gold Upgrade
Oct. 5 - 7 at 134., Oct 8 - 9 at 209 
kimberlyfamilyfv

Room 1: --- patster734
RPR hotel
garden view room - 4 adults
Oct 6 - Oct 7 $184.00 
Oct 8 - Oct 9 $259.00 
APH rate
(original total was $1,133.66; new total is $996.76)

Room 2:
RPR hotel
garden view room - 2 adults
Oct 6 - Oct 7 $134.00 
Oct 8 - Oct 9 $209.00 
APH rate
(original total was $908.66; new total is $771.76)

Royal Pacific Hotel --- macraven
Oct 5th - 13th
King Suite/platinum upgrade
AAA rates:
based per night on a standard room.
$125.14 (3 nights)
$153.71 (2 nights)
$142.28 (2 nights)

Hard Rock Hotel (2 nights) --- If U Had Wings
Oct. 7-9, 2010 - Standard Two Queens
First Night - $187.20
Second Night - $291.31
AAA Rate 

Portofino --- keishashadow
2 nights, Friday, October 8th & Saturday, October 9th
$299xx plus tax per night AAA rate (paying bayview rate)
Platinum upgrade to Parlour Suite 

October 8-9'th --- donaldduck352
RPR standard king room
APH rate
Total cost with taxes~$272 

PBH -- Bubba's Mom
October 9
$258.40 per night (not inc. tax)
AAA rate
Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite 

10/25 ---Brenda1966
Royal Pacific for $224 
"stay more save more rate" for one night.

Oct 14 - 16 (2 nights)  ---U2 Rocks
HRH
Standard 2 Q
AP rate of $194 and $239

PBH---mrslur
Oct. 20th-22nd
$258 a night
American Express Travel Special

HRH --- 4greatboys
Oct 20-22 
Standard view $179 per night

RPR- Standard rm --- mdb78
1 night- Oct. 21st
APH- $164 ($184.50 after taxes)

Royal Pacific --- Klait
APH rate Oct 20-23  $164 per night on Wed and Thurs and $209 for Friday night

Oct 23-28/2010 --- maggieb9975
RPR
Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate Oct 23 $313.65
Oct 24 - Oct 27 $296.65
Rate Description AAA Rate 

RPH --- muffyn
Sunday Oct 24th RPH
2 waterview queens
$199 AP rate
( I did have previous AAA rate of standard $211 , they had no standard available for this night)
Thursday Oct 28th RPH
2 standard queens
$164 AP rate
(I did have previous rate of standard $211)

Oct 24-26 ---skatermom
standard room HRH
APH rate $179


PBH:---deeslack
Wednesday October 27th 2010 for 7 nights 
Garden View, 2 Queens 
Room Rate $173.71 + tax
Stay More, Save More

RPR---Mom54
10/31-11/4
2 Queen beds
AAA rate - $211.65

November 2010

HRH ---ladeedeb
11/11-11/15
deluxe queen at HRH 
$291 for week nights & $307 on weekends

PBH  --- debandbill
Garden View
2 Queens
11/8/10 - 11/13/10
$164
Florida Resident Rate

Royal Pacific - Jurassic Kids Suite ---trstno1
11/9 - 11/13
Royal Pacific Resort - 2 Queen beds, standard view
11/9 - 11/13
Annual Pass Holder Rate
$139/night for Tue, Wed, Thur
$169/night for Fri, Sat
We booked two connecting rooms for this rate, and we let our Jurassic Park Suite go

Nov 16-22/2010 --- maggieb9975
RPR
Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate $239.85 Fri and Sat
weekdays $226.85
Rate Description Stay More Save More

HRH---kimkarli
Nov. 21-24
$242
AAA rate

PBH ---  yourgoingagain
garden view room
$229 (was $305) per night (Nov 24 - 28).

Nov.30 & Dec.1 ---madduck
AP Rate $129 RPR

December 2010

RPR --- AJA
Dec 5-13
$125 Stay More

RPR --- PlutoLuvr
Standard View (theme park requested  )
2 Queen Beds
12/9/10 - 12/12/10
$129 for weeknight; $154 for weekend nights
Florida Resident Rate

HRH---tlinus
DEC 12 - DEC 18
CLUB 2 QUEEN DELUXE
$205.76/night
Stay More Save More

HRH ---nickarooney
Dec. 18-23 
$164/night Pool View

RPR --- LocustPoint
Dec 16-18
RPR-Water View King Room
currently AAA rate 224.10 with taxes 

HRH Pool View --- dicar123
Dec 17-22
$164 per night, stay more save more

HRH ---ThemeParkGuy
December 18-24. 
pool view 162.00 night

HRH --- smahoney6
Dec. 18 - 22
AAA $291

Royal Pacific Resort (3 nights) ---BluEyzNSC
Dec. 18-21, 2010 - Water View 2 Queens
$199.20 (+ taxes) per night
AAA Rate 

RPH/Club  --- Caren90
Dec 20-22
$255
AAA

RPR ---go2grl
Dec 17-Dec 22
Club Level-2 Queen beds
$224/night
Harry Potter Package and 5 night discount

Portofino --- tfoster
Dec 19 - Dec 24
garden view
2 connecting rooms (1 king, 1 2-queens)
$164.40 / each room
stay more save more

HRH  --- Brit Jude
two connecting rooms for 6 people
Check in - Saturday, December 25, 2010 
Departure Date - Saturday, January 1, 2011 
Room Type - Club Level Room With 2 Queens (for 6 of us the club level is really going to pay off for breakfast and sodas etc., it was a difference of $51 for the night of 25 Dec and $67.50 26-31 Dec)
Room Rate per Room
Dec 25 $293.70 
Dec 26 $370.50
Dec 27 $370.50
Dec 28 $370.50
Dec 29 $370.50
Dec 30 $370.50 
Dec 31 $385.50 

RPR Water View (Gold upgrade from std) --- Subi WRX
12/29-1/4
Dec 29 - Dec 30 $250.50
Dec 31 - Jan1 $265.50
Jan 2 - Jan 3 $164.25
Stay More, Save More 6 Night Discount


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


>



Don't I follow instructions well?


----------



## patster734

I'm happy to see that the 2010 date/rate thread is in great hands!


----------



## bubba's mom

Yep...round of applause for damo.


----------



## damo

I may as well do something useful.  I'm here everyday anyways!

Now, since rates are up, let's get this party started.


----------



## maggieb9975

Okay here we go

RPH
Date Nov 1 - Nov 6 2010
Rate: Club Level $349.00 ,$369.00 on Sat. night plus tax
No deals yet 

Had to do this by phone as Internet wouldn't work...very nice woman said to call back whenever rates go down and I asked for waterview and she put it on my request.


----------



## doubled07

Here are our details

RPH

Arrive Friday June 18
Depart Monday June 21
Waterview normal 2 queen room

Rates are

Friday $269
Sat     $269
Sun     $249

These are the seasonal rates. No other rates available yet but will be monitoring!

Doubled07
Texas


----------



## nmartin

I am planning our families first trip to US and I just wanted to confirm that you can book now for Sept 2010 and they will discount your price if a sale occurs?

How does this work?


----------



## damo

nmartin said:


> I am planning our families first trip to US and I just wanted to confirm that you can book now for Sept 2010 and they will discount your price if a sale occurs?
> 
> How does this work?



You book now and if you see a lower price, you call and they will adjust.  They refund your original down payment of one night and charge a new down payment.


----------



## damo

moving this up for the new folks


----------



## nmartin

Well that is great news!


----------



## traceycooper

heres what rate i got for now at RPR for 2010

Aug 13 - Aug 14 $269.00 
Aug 15 - Aug 17 $219.00 

Seasonal Rate


----------



## nmartin

Thanks for your rates!  I am itching to book for Sept 2010 but my employer will only approve vacation by April 2010 for the rest of the year.  Hopefully the rates won't increase with the opening of Harry Potter!


----------



## Ann B

HRH 18 July - 22 July.
$260 per night.
Can't wait, our second stay at HRH.


----------



## RyGuy

Aug 8-9   PBH   $194/FLO Resident   Villa suite with Platinum Upgrade. 


Aug 22-24 HRH $189/ APH Rate    King suite with Platinum upgrade


----------



## damo

RyGuy said:


> Aug 8-9   PBH   $194/FLO Resident   Villa suite with Platinum Upgrade.
> 
> 
> Aug 22-24 HRH $189/ APH Rate    King suite with Platinum upgrade



Is that for 2010 or 2009?


----------



## damo

Ann B said:


> HRH 18 July - 22 July.
> $260 per night.
> Can't wait, our secont stay at HRH.



Is that for a standard room?


----------



## RyGuy

sorry 2009


----------



## Ann B

Yes sorry, standard room.


----------



## damo

Thanks guys!


----------



## patster734

Bump!


----------



## Bren's Mom

Royal Pacific 
April 17-24, 2010
$355.50 (weekdays) / $370.50 (weekends) 'Stay More Save More' Rate
Kid's Suite


----------



## bubba's mom

PBH
July 12-17
$304 plus tax/per night
rack rate
Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
*waiting for rate to change*

(October 2010 not yet available to book)


----------



## bjakmom

Could someone give me a link to the on line reservations site?  TIA - looking to book for next summer - it's been a while since we've been to USF.


----------



## damo

bjakmom said:


> Could someone give me a link to the on line reservations site?  TIA - looking to book for next summer - it's been a while since we've been to USF.



www.loewshotels.com


----------



## bjakmom

damo said:


> www.loewshotels.com



Duh!!  Thanks, damo!  For some reason I thought it was on a Universal site.


----------



## damo

bjakmom said:


> Duh!!  Thanks, damo!  For some reason I thought it was on a Universal site.



You can get there that way as well but I always use the direct way since I know for sure I will get my Youfirst credit that way.


----------



## my3princes

RPR
July 31- Aug 3

Sat Jul 31, 2010 $269.00 
Sun Aug 01, 2010 $249.00 
Mon Aug 02, 2010 $249.00


----------



## Laurabearz

Woot!! Subscribing coz we are going in 2010, just dont know exactly when lol


----------



## macraven

RyGuy said:


> Aug 8-9   PBH   $194/FLO Resident   Villa suite with Platinum Upgrade.
> 
> 
> Aug 22-24 *HRH* $189/ APH Rate    King suite with* Platinum upgrade*



loews youfirst is not honored at hrh.

are you using the all access card?


----------



## leeann32

Leeann32
I need to change my dates to Aug 15-21, 2010
Rate $319.00
Club level 
RPR
Waiting for super saver rates


----------



## cinjam

I posted before, but didn't give rates (whoops)

We are paying 219/night for the 2/10 & 2/11 and $299/night for 2/13.  I just called today to ask about AAA discount and was told that none were available for my days, but to call back again as my travel dates got closer to see if anything became available.


----------



## disneygal55

Does anyone know what the Super Saver discount is? Looking back on the 2009 rates I saw some great rates posted for last June. We are looking for a low rate for June 2010.


----------



## damo

disneygal55 said:


> Does anyone know what the Super Saver discount is? Looking back on the 2009 rates I saw some great rates posted for last June. We are looking for a low rate for June 2010.



This past year it was stay 5 nights for the price of 3, 7 nights for the price of 4.  There was also a discount for as little as 3 nights.  Not sure exactly what the deal was with that one but it was quite good.  

Who knows what it will be for next year though!


----------



## disneygal55

Thanks Damo!


----------



## MScott1851

Just booked this morning!  We only need one night, and it's peak season.  I've definitely been spoiled in the past by the marvelous rates that we always get in September for longer stays!


Royal Pacific Resort
March 5, 2010
King - Standard view for 2 adults
$294 base ($330.75 with tax)
"Seasonal" rate


I'm going to keep calling back to check the AAA discount rate, to see if it's worth my while to join AAA.


----------



## CHOPR

MScott1851,  We got about the same rate. Pool view 2 Queen beds $323.- base price. That's for 3/29-4/2 2010  I haven't put a deposit down yet.  As far as AAA we have had it for over 10 years and I have rarely ever seen a discount from them I could not have gotten anywhere else. AAA is great for maps,info books and 1 night hotel stays on the run but a disappointment on better rates to places like Universal or Disney,water parks ,other theme parks etc....


----------



## bubba's mom

A reminder, if you don't have an AP for Universal, AAA card will get you a discount on shopping and dining.


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Just made our reservations!  

Hard Rock Hotel 
April 15-April 22
Standard Room 2 Queen Beds
$201.75 weekday nights
$216.75 weekend nights

Never stayed on site before and we are very excited!!!  Hopefully we will find a discount before we go, something to off-set the cost of parking would be nice!


----------



## damo

bumping to keep this where people see it


----------



## shasess

Royal Pacific Resort
May 15 and May 16, 2010
2 Queen - Standard view 
$228.65 per night -(AAA discount)


----------



## caitty13

I just book - 

Royal Pacific - 2/06/2010 to 2/11/2010 Save more, Play more rate

$191.00/Night
Queen - Club Level


----------



## mvansear

Have booked the dark side 4/3 , am going to book air and HRH tommorow.  I am so excited esp after seeing the new pics of Castle.   I am going Jan 27-Feb 3rd wanting HRH club level.  What is all access?  I have stayed at HRH twice before with the lowes first program but I understood that it is no longer valid at HRH.  Is all access?  Really excited too b/c DH says we can do the annual pass to US IOA for 50 buks more per person and come back in october!!! Yahooooooo!!!!  Now I am going to go read up on annual pass boards


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

05/31/10 - 06/04/10 C/L $279 per night + taxes


----------



## KristiKelly

I just booked:

Portofino Bay Club Level
Jan. 16-18, 2010
AP Rate $354.60 

This will be our kids Christmas


----------



## damo

ChipnDaleRule said:


> 05/31/10 - 06/04/10 C/L $279 per night + taxes



Which hotel is this?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

damo said:


> Which hotel is this?



sorry, 05/31/10-06/04/10 C/L $279.00+taxes Royal Pacific


----------



## damo

ChipnDaleRule said:


> sorry, 05/31/10-06/04/10 C/L $279.00+taxes Royal Pacific



Thanks!  I'll add it to your info on the first page.


----------



## rpbert1

RPR--- Rpbert1

7th July-14th July

$211 midweek - $228 Fri & Sat AAA

 King suite Platinum Upgrade


Don Cesar St Petes beach

14th July- 21st July

$180 AAA

Luxury King Suite  Platinum Upgrade


----------



## damo

rpbert1 said:


> RPR--- Rpbert1
> 
> 7th July-14th July
> 
> $211 midweek - $228 Fri & Sat AAA
> 
> King suite Platinum Upgrade
> 
> 
> Don Cesar St Petes beach
> 
> 14th July- 21st July
> 
> $180 AAA
> 
> Luxury King Suite  Platinum Upgrade



I love it when I can just cut and paste!!!


----------



## rpbert1

thanks damo


----------



## bjakmom

rpbert1 said:


> RPR--- Rpbert1
> 
> 7th July-14th July
> 
> $211 midweek - $228 Fri & Sat AAA
> 
> King suite Platinum Upgrade
> 
> 
> Don Cesar St Petes beach
> 
> 14th July- 21st July
> 
> $180 AAA
> 
> Luxury King Suite  Platinum Upgrade



Wow! I didn't know we could get the AAA rate and still get the platinum upgrade!


----------



## damo

bjakmom said:


> Wow! I didn't know we could get the AAA rate and still get the platinum upgrade!



Yup.  That has always been true.  The annual pass rate has recently been included as well.


----------



## rpbert1

Hi Damo, rate change at Don Cesar, not sure if you want it as its St petes but here it is

Don Cesar St Petes beach
14th July- 21st July
$160 Advance payment
Luxury King Suite Platinum Upgrade


----------



## damo

rpbert1 said:


> Hi Damo, rate change at Don Cesar, not sure if you want it as its St petes but here it is
> 
> Don Cesar St Petes beach
> 14th July- 21st July
> $160 Advance payment
> Luxury King Suite Platinum Upgrade



Got it.  I think it is a good idea to put it in there too.  You never know who might be interested in a side trip.


----------



## leeann32

leeann32 said:


> Leeann32
> I need to change my dates to Aug 15-21, 2010
> Rate $319.00
> Club level
> RPR
> Waiting for super saver rates


----------



## leeann32

leeann32 said:


> Leeann32
> I need to change my dates to Aug 15-21, 2010
> Rate $319.00
> Club level
> RPR
> Waiting for super saver rates


----------



## Dawnee

RPR
Check In 7/25
Check Out 7/28
$224.10
AP Rate


----------



## lainey

Hotel    ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT
Dates   29TH DECEMBER 2009 - 2ND JANUARY 2010
Rate     $291.00

STAY MORE SAVE MORE RATE
this is for a waterview room


----------



## damo

Updated to here.


----------



## bubba's mom

AAA rate applied to our July stay

$258.40 per nite


----------



## rpbert1

Have a rate change Damo for our stay.
its Stay 7 pay 4
rate $152.29


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, I have a rate, but I'm totally flabbergasted!

Our stay:

January 10-13, 2010
RPR Standard King
$175.20 for 3 nights
AAA rate

The AAA rate was $22 less per night than APH...who knew?!


Maria


----------



## mar915

June 12-15
Portifino
Standard Queen/King $258.60


----------



## binkytell

30/31 july $152 a nights at royal pacific 

 there is glitch in the uk universal site on the 7 for 4 deal


----------



## wayneg

Same rate/glitch as above.

Hotel RPR
Dates 5th-8th Aug 2010
Rate $152
7 nights for price of 4 but allows you to book 1 night at discounted rate. Hopefuly they will honour it. They did with a glitch last year for this August I found for friends. 
Link if anyone wants it http://www.universalorlando.co.uk/hotels.html


----------



## msminniemouse

wayneg said:


> Same rate/glitch as above.
> 
> Hotel RPR
> Dates 5th-8th Aug 2010
> Rate $152
> 7 nights for price of 4 but allows you to book 1 night at discounted rate. Hopefuly they will honour it. They did with a glitch last year for this August I found for friends.
> Link if anyone wants it http://www.universalorlando.co.uk/hotels.html



Is this rate only for guests from UK?  I am not getting supersaver rate for end of August for United States Orlando website.   I am getting rate of $234 per nite or $186 with AAA.   The supersaver rate on Universal website only goes up until end of March, so do you have to be from UK to get the supersaver rate for summer?


----------



## wayneg

msminniemouse said:


> Is this rate only for guests from UK?  I am not getting supersaver rate for end of August for United States Orlando website.   I am getting rate of $234 per nite or $186 with AAA.   The supersaver rate on Universal website only goes up until end of March, so do you have to be from UK to get the supersaver rate for summer?



You would have to try, see if allows you to book. This link should take you direct to the deal. http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/newbooking.aspx?h=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR&p=UOUK&sk=uo


----------



## my3princes

I was able to log into the uk site from the US and book the 7 for 4 rate.

We have July 31-Aug 3 at RPR for $152/night.  I think I'll hold on to my original reservation for a bit just to be sure, but we are excited with the possibility that this will be honored.  It didn't say that you had to be from the UK to book it.


----------



## Bluer101

I want to book this rate also, but I don't know if they will honor it with us being a US citizen. Maybe they are giving UK residents a early chance to book since our SS rate normally comes out in January which is normally the same deal.


----------



## damo

updated to here

my3princes...I'll just leave your original booking rate until you have confirmed the new one

Those are some great new prices!!!


----------



## wayneg

Bluer101 said:


> I want to book this rate also, but I don't know if they will honor it with us being a US citizen. Maybe they are giving UK residents a early chance to book since our SS rate normally comes out in January which is normally the same deal.



If you can book it hotels usually honor it, in past 16 years spent about 50 weeks in hotels around Orlando all with offers, errors and mistakes. Every one honored, once checked into Homewood suites Universal paying $30/night when family next to us had paid $200/night
We can almost always book any US offers(except Florida resident deals) annoys me when you are excluded from UK offers, like the Disney offer now for next summer, OKW/SSR $163/night(£100) including free DDP for upto 4 people.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

1st Time At Universal
Royal Pacific Hotel
6 nights $177 (3 adults, 1 child)
6/21/10-6/27/10
UK buy 7 for 4 deal, but we are from The United States (wish us luck).....


----------



## ckmiles

Jan 21 thru Jan 25

HRH

$176 each night


----------



## TraceyL

RPR Club level 
15 & 16 July
$213
same 7 for 4 glitch


----------



## ready4mouse

wayneg said:


> Same rate/glitch as above.
> 
> Hotel RPR
> Dates 5th-8th Aug 2010
> Rate $152
> 7 nights for price of 4 but allows you to book 1 night at discounted rate. Hopefuly they will honour it. They did with a glitch last year for this August I found for friends.
> Link if anyone wants it http://www.universalorlando.co.uk/hotels.html



Is there a code you're entering to get this rate?  I've been trying all day- I click on the "7 for 4" promotion button on the UK website, but it's only showing me international seasonal rates of $445/night for a club room at PBH!


----------



## my3princes

ready4mouse said:


> Is there a code you're entering to get this rate?  I've been trying all day- I click on the "7 for 4" promotion button on the UK website, but it's only showing me international seasonal rates of $445/night for a club room at PBH!



It works for me.  I used the link that you quoted, chose RPR, entered the dates 7/31/2010 - 8/3/2010 and the first option is the 7 for 4 promo at $152 per night.


----------



## ready4mouse

my3princes said:


> It works for me.  I used the link that you quoted, chose RPR, entered the dates 7/31/2010 - 8/3/2010 and the first option is the 7 for 4 promo at $152 per night.



I must be an idiot... still can't get it to work!    It keeps bringing me to the Loews website and it has the code "USOUK" already in the box, but no discount and no way to have a dropdown menu that says 7 for 4...     If anybody else can get on, I'd love to see what they're quoting for a club room at PBH for April 25-April 29... Thanks!


----------



## my3princes

ready4mouse said:


> I must be an idiot... still can't get it to work!    It keeps bringing me to the Loews website and it has the code "USOUK" already in the box, but no discount and no way to have a dropdown menu that says 7 for 4...     If anybody else can get on, I'd love to see what they're quoting for a club room at PBH for April 25-April 29... Thanks!



Those dates bring up $446/night.  Maybe the problem is with the dates?  Care to try a different date?


----------



## 3forWDW

HRH
March 13 - March 20
Rates:  $187.99 Weekend/$176.56 Weekdays 
Standard Room
Stay More, Save More Rate

Changed to HRH from RPR which quoted rate of $167.99/$156.56 because hubby and son wanted HRH and we will be All Access members because of living so close to the Hard Rock Casino in Biloxi to get points/rewards hopefully.  Still considering switching back and pool hopping!  Didn't know it was allowed.


----------



## wayneg

ready4mouse said:


> I must be an idiot... still can't get it to work!    It keeps bringing me to the Loews website and it has the code "USOUK" already in the box, but no discount and no way to have a dropdown menu that says 7 for 4...     If anybody else can get on, I'd love to see what they're quoting for a club room at PBH for April 25-April 29... Thanks!



Just tried a few dates in March and a few in April, none worked, then tried a few from May 1st and beyond no problems, discounted rates show. So looks like the offer starts 1st May unless anyone knows different.


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## maggieb9975

Hi Damo, Changed my dates...prices still the same...instead of Nov1- 6 it is now

Oct 23-28/2010

RPR 

Club Level Room With 2 Queens 
Room Rate Oct 23  $369.00 
Oct 24 - Oct 27  $349.00 

Rate Description Seasonal Rate


----------



## rpbert1

Hi Damo, dates have changed a bit as DD wants extra at RPR
hopefully you can copy and paste

RPR
7th July to 17th july
rate $152.29
7 for 4
King Suite [Platinum Upgrade]


Don Cesar
17th july to 21st July
rate $160
Advance purchase
King Suite Platinum Upgrade


----------



## snowbunny

Just canceled July 11-13 PBH hotel AAA rate of $258 and booked RPR $152 in its place using the above-mentioned link. Confirmation states "7 Night Promotion."

Can you guys who are going over the next couple of months post as to whether they are in fact honoring these rates if you stay less than 7 nights and are not a UK resident.


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## BGparadise

Reservation RPR 8/6/2010 - 8/8/2010 for $152.29  (2 Queen Bed Room)


----------



## macraven

Royal Pacific Hotel
Oct 6th - 13th
King Suite/platinum upgrade

AAA rates:
based per night on a standard room.

$175.20  (2 nights)
$228.65  (2 " )
$211.65  (remaining nights)

dearly waiting for the Super Saver rates to come out this winter......


----------



## damo

snowbunny said:


> Just canceled July 11-13 PBH hotel AAA rate of $258 and booked RPR $152 in its place using the above-mentioned link. Confirmation states "7 Night Promotion."
> 
> Can you guys who are going over the next couple of months post as to whether they are in fact honoring these rates if you stay less than 7 nights and are not a UK resident.



The link from the US site to the UK site says, "For more information and offers for UK residents" please visit www.universalorlando.co.uk

You might want to double check with the Loews before you end up paying rack rate at arrival if your rate is not accepted since you can't provide proof of UK citizenship.


----------



## snowbunny

damo said:


> You might want to double check with the Loews before you end up paying rack rate at arrival if your rate is not accepted since you can't provide proof of UK citizenship.


 
Yes, I should do that. I've gotten on people's cases in the past for using dodgy rental codes and then being surprised or angry when they don't work.

On my Loews YouFirst reservations page it is showing up as a confirmed reservation, and so they know my home address, but obviously the computer doesn't check that stuff.


----------



## damo

snowbunny said:


> Yes, I should do that. I've gotten on people's cases in the past for using dodgy rental codes and then being surprised or angry when they don't work.
> 
> On my Loews YouFirst reservations page it is showing up as a confirmed reservation, and so they know my home address, but obviously the computer doesn't check that stuff.



I guess it would be just like booking with AAA or APH.  No proof is needed at booking but proof can be needed at check in.  It would just really ruin a vacation if you got there and ran into difficulty before even getting in your room.

There were some really great rates this past summer.  There probably will be more to be had next summer.


----------



## macraven

snowbunny said:


> Yes, I should do that. I've gotten on people's cases in the past for using dodgy rental codes and then being surprised or angry when they don't work.
> 
> On my Loews YouFirst reservations page it is showing up as a confirmed reservation, and so they know my home address, but obviously the computer doesn't check that stuff.



out of curiosity, i pulled up that UK site to check it out.

when you go through the booking sections, and right before the booking goes through, it lists the address as the hotel, not the person booking.

once you correct that at check in time at the hotel, your address won't match one of the UK.

i booked with the AAA card this week for my october '10 stay.
When i received my confirming email, it lists on it, "Must show AAA card at check in" to receive this rate.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I guess it would be just like booking with AAA or APH.  No proof is needed at booking but proof can be needed at check in.  It would just really ruin a vacation if you got there and ran into difficulty before even getting in your room.
> 
> There were some really great rates this past summer.  There probably will be more to be had next summer.



i had to show my AAA card last year when i checked in to the hotel.
this year i had to show the SB mailer to keep that special rate.


----------



## snowbunny

macraven said:


> when you go through the booking sections, and right before the booking goes through, it lists the address as the hotel, not the person booking.
> 
> once you correct that at check in time at the hotel, your address won't match one of the UK.


 
No, I just went back and checked, on the booking page at the bottom it asks for full mailing address, and United States is prefilled in the drop-down country menu! 

Actually nowhere on the booking page or leading up to the booking pages does it say this offer is only for UK residents. The only way you would know that, as far as I can tell, is by the URL.

Nobody seems concerned about whether they will honor the 7/4 rate glitch for less than 7 nights. Whatever a Loews agent tells me on the phone probably isn't going to mean anything to the front desk staff. 

Are the Universal hotels the same as Disney in terms of AAA (limited number of room available at that rate)? I am a AAA member with card...if this rate is not honored when I check in, I wonder if I could then show my AAA card and be given that rate.


----------



## maggieb9975

Sorry Damo..more changes..got my AAA rate..it's a start

Oct 23-28/2010 --- maggieb9975
RPR
Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate Oct 23 $313.65
Oct 24 - Oct 27 $296.65

Rate Description AAA Rate


----------



## damo

maggieb9975 said:


> Sorry Damo..more changes..got my AAA rate..it's a start
> 
> Oct 23-28/2010 --- maggieb9975
> RPR
> Club Level Room With 2 Queens
> Room Rate Oct 23 $313.65
> Oct 24 - Oct 27 $296.65
> 
> Rate Description AAA Rate



You guys make it so easy with the cut and paste!!!


----------



## damo

snowbunny said:


> No, I just went back and checked, on the booking page at the bottom it asks for full mailing address, and United States is prefilled in the drop-down country menu!
> 
> Actually nowhere on the booking page or leading up to the booking pages does it say this offer is only for UK residents. The only way you would know that, as far as I can tell, is by the URL.
> 
> Nobody seems concerned about whether they will honor the 7/4 rate glitch for less than 7 nights. Whatever a Loews agent tells me on the phone probably isn't going to mean anything to the front desk staff.
> 
> Are the Universal hotels the same as Disney in terms of AAA (limited number of room available at that rate)? I am a AAA member with card...if this rate is not honored when I check in, I wonder if I could then show my AAA card and be given that rate.



The booking site is still the same Loews booking site as we always use, so US would be prefilled since it is the main location.  Payment is also made in US dollars.  Only the code is different.

I had to show my Annual pass this August when I checked it.  I hadn't had to do that in a long time.

Whenever you get confirmation of something from the Loews agent, get them to email that information to you so that you have it in writing.


----------



## maggieb9975

snowbunny said:


> No, I just went back and checked, on the booking page at the bottom it asks for full mailing address, and United States is prefilled in the drop-down country menu!
> 
> Actually nowhere on the booking page or leading up to the booking pages does it say this offer is only for UK residents. The only way you would know that, as far as I can tell, is by the URL.
> 
> Nobody seems concerned about whether they will honor the 7/4 rate glitch for less than 7 nights. Whatever a Loews agent tells me on the phone probably isn't going to mean anything to the front desk staff.
> 
> Are the Universal hotels the same as Disney in terms of AAA (limited number of room available at that rate)? I am a AAA member with card...if this rate is not honored when I check in, I wonder if I could then show my AAA card and be given that rate.



I just tried out of curiosity and when I clicked to book I got an error..tried twice..I did notice it said in promo code "UOUK".

Snow Bunny when you received your confirmation e-mail what does it say under rate description? My current reservation says "AAA member discount" 

....I guess I will just wait impatiently for supersaver rate


----------



## snowbunny

maggieb9975 said:


> Snow Bunny when you received your confirmation e-mail what does it say under rate description? My current reservation says "AAA member discount"


 
It says "7 Night Promotion" -- that's why I'm actually more worried about that glitch (I only need two nights) than the UK resident aspect - my confirmation says nothing about that.


----------



## BGparadise

I called to confirm the reservation.  The rep confirmed my address and reservation and told me I just need to have a credit card and my driver's license at check in.  I am interested to hear what happens as people actually start to arrive at their hotel with these rates.


----------



## Bluer101

maggieb9975 said:


> I just tried out of curiosity and when I clicked to book I got an error..tried twice..I did notice it said in promo code "UOUK".
> 
> Snow Bunny when you received your confirmation e-mail what does it say under rate description? My current reservation says "AAA member discount"
> 
> ....I guess I will just wait impatiently for supersaver rate



I'm with you, the SS rates should be out in January like last year. I'm not going to take a chance being a US resident. I know when I book AP rates and FL resident rates they ask for my pass or drivers license to prove you are a FL resident.


----------



## macraven

snowbunny said:


> No, I just went back and checked, on the booking page at the bottom it asks for full mailing address, and United States is prefilled in the drop-down country menu!
> 
> Actually nowhere on the booking page or leading up to the booking pages does it say this offer is only for UK residents. The only way you would know that, as far as I can tell, is by the URL.
> 
> Nobody seems concerned about whether they will honor the 7/4 rate glitch for less than 7 nights. Whatever a Loews agent tells me on the phone probably isn't going to mean anything to the front desk staff.
> 
> Are the Universal hotels the same as Disney in terms of AAA (limited number of room available at that rate)? I am a AAA member with card...if this rate is not honored when I check in, I wonder if I could then show my AAA card and be given that rate.




i can answer that portion of your question.
yes, the Loews hotels are like the Disney hotels in that respect.
Only a certain number of rooms in each hotel are available for the AAA discount.


If you can not use the UK rate you booked with, you would be paying rack rate at check in time.

or, you can ask if there are any rooms available for the AAA rate when you check in.  if they are available, then you could switch to the AAA rate.  

if no AAA discounted rooms are available on the day you check in, it would be back to the rack rate.


Btw, the already completed portion of address you mentioned, is the address of the hotel in orlando, not your home address.
I checked the site and that is what showed up when i looked a few days ago.


----------



## BluEyezNSC

We're spending the first 4 nights of our 2010 vacation at the Bay Lake Villas at the Contemporary Resort in Disney.  For the "Universal" part of our stay, I just booked the following rate but will keep watching for additional discounts:

Hard Rock Hotel 
May 30 - June 2 (3 nts)
Garden View With 2 Queen Beds
$255.60/nt. (AAA discount)


----------



## CairnsGirl

Hi everyone!
RPH
September 29th to October 6th - 7 Nights
UK Site Rate @ $152.00 per Night

Interesting thing is that I am from Australia and often look at the UK sight. You now have me all worried that they will not honour my booking for the 7 nights I am staying. I could not find any fine print that said you had to be from the UK.
I think I might call them next year sometime and confirm it over the phone.

My family and I are looking forward to our first visit to Universal and Disneyworld!


----------



## mackay_j

I have tried every combination of days throughout my stay over xmas and new year, but I cannot get this to work  I only want 1 or 2 nights for the express pass part as we have a villa booked.


----------



## bjakmom

Squeezing in a 3 day weekend between BWV and AKV stays
Portofino 8/27-8/30  Platinum upgrade to 2 BR suite
Paying AAA rate of $219.20+ for each of the two rooms= 438.40+ total.
DNeph and DGrD are so excited about seeing Hogwarts!!


----------



## Ann B

We are staying at HRH next July and booked ita few months ago.  How can I find out if there is any AAA discount?  Is there a code or something to use and how do I use it?
Thanks
Ann


----------



## msminniemouse

I think you have to call to get the AAA discount.


----------



## BluEyezNSC

I went to the AAA website, input my membership number, and was able to get the AAA discounted rate without having to call them.


----------



## bjakmom

Ann B said:


> We are staying at HRH next July and booked ita few months ago.  How can I find out if there is any AAA discount?  Is there a code or something to use and how do I use it?
> Thanks
> Ann



On the Loews site there is a pull down box where you input your res info labeled 'partner/group' - AAA is one of the options that you can click on there to see the AAA rates..


----------



## damo

bjakmom said:


> On the Loews site there is a pull down box where you input your res info labeled 'partner/group' - AAA is one of the options that you can click on there to see the AAA rates..



I don't think this will give you any rates.  You need to call the hotel or AAA for AAA rates.

I don't think Loews has that box working yet.


----------



## bjakmom

You're right, damo - that box is not bringing up the AAA rate for Aug in Orlando.
It is, however, bringing up my AAA rate for June in Calif - go figure


----------



## andee515

We are going March 16-21 at the Portofino Dr Seuss kids suite for; $2,935.45
including tickets for 5 of us that was on the get 5 days for the price of 3


----------



## jmagla

Hi All,
       We are staying at the HRH, 5 nights, Aug 28th to Sept 2nd 2010, $160 per night inc tax etc for a standard room, UK 7 for 4 glitch.


----------



## mackay_j

jmagla- Am I doing something wrong I can not get this glitch to work for any dats between 23rd dec until 2nd Jan.  Could you do me a really big favour and have a look to see if you can get it to work over those dates.  PLEASE!!!


----------



## wayneg

mackay_j said:


> jmagla- Am I doing something wrong I can not get this glitch to work for any dats between 23rd dec until 2nd Jan.  Could you do me a really big favour and have a look to see if you can get it to work over those dates.  PLEASE!!!



The glitch has been corrected now, it was only on for a few days (end Oct, start Nov. I booked 1st Nov, ended a few days later)


----------



## kohlby

Hotel ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT 
Dates Jan 28 2010 - Feb 1
Rate $164
STAY MORE SAVE MORE RATE
Standard room


----------



## DizznyChick

for my dates 3/26/10 - 4/3/10 the hard rock is cheaper than rpr, thats seems strange.  the rates are hr for 280 and 265 a night....rpr is 354 and 334 per night.  its our easter break so i knew the prices would be high but we were looking forward to rpr, but its a big price difference so i'll book hard rock.  is this normal for hard rock to be cheaper?


----------



## Anglefan

I'm at RPR from 2/6-2/13. $125 per night except for the 13th, which is $168.


----------



## eandesmom

HRH, garden view, 2 rooms

8/12-8/15/2010

$357 a night.  No rates out yet, AAA shows the same (or did when we booked) but AAA, Universal and Loews stated nothing would be out until after the 1st of the year.  Really hoping to get it down!


----------



## WiganTony

RPR --- WiganTony
29th July-2nd August 2010
$170.36 
7 for 4 glitch
(2 Queen Bed Room, Water View)


----------



## mvansear

I AM SO EXCITED, here it is HRH Club level Jan 27-Feb 3rd, 207.99


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## mackay_j

RPR 25th and 26th dec $180 per night includding all tax and charges for a standard room - ahoooo see post om new rate by nick for code info to get this.  Same rate for 23-25 and 24-26 even lower rates for longer stays over Xmas


----------



## akmom

Love this thread!  A few questions...I found AAA rates for RPR, June 16-21 for 1517.25 Club Level and 1092.25 Standard. Will I be able to find cheaper and what is this Platinun upgrade we speak of???? LOL Thanks experts!


----------



## msminniemouse

HRH 
Standard Room
Stay More, Save More Rate:  $164/nite
Aug 23-Aug 30 2010


----------



## Suestolar

HRH
Club Room
9/21-9/27
$273/night, Stay more, save more


----------



## rpbert1

akmom said:


> Love this thread!  A few questions...I found AAA rates for RPR, June 16-21 for 1517.25 Club Level and 1092.25 Standard. Will I be able to find cheaper and what is this Platinun upgrade we speak of???? LOL Thanks experts!



The upgrades talked about i.e Platinum , is for YouFirst members, depending on your level , have a look here
https://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx


----------



## doubled07

I had club room reservations at RPR with seasonal rate of $369 per nite for June 18 thru 21st. Switched over stay more save more rate of $314 per nite. 

Hoo-ray let the discounting begin. Lets get that rate down ever furthur.

doubled07


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Royal Pacific
May 7-8
$242.10/night
APH rate  ($269/night w/o AP)


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Royal Pacific Feb. 3-8th

Rate 131 plus tax per night

Standard Room

Super Saver Rate




Kimberly


----------



## maggieb9975

Last and final change datewise...booked our flight!

Nov 16-23/2010 --- maggieb9975
RPR
Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate $313.65 Fri and Sat
weekdays $296.65

Rate Description AAA Rate ,waiting for Supersaver.


----------



## ready4mouse

After much hesitation about switching to the "Dark Side" this year, followed by much back and forth about which hotel to stay at, we have finally booked our vacation!

Here's our info:

April 25-30
PBH
Bay View room- 2 Queen Beds
$258/night- "Stay More, Save More" rate (hoping for something better soon!)

There are 5 of us, so I've been considering bumping up to Club Level if Super Saver rates come out...


----------



## Pink Flamingo

June 24, 2010 ---Pink Flamingo
RPR Standard 2 Queens
$211 for 1 night
AAA rate

We're actually staying 4 nights, but 3 of those nights are free thanks to a contest I won .

Would love to stay club level, but they wouldn't let me pay more to upgrade my free nights to club level.  Said I could check when I arrived to see if any club rooms were available, but my guess is in June, there won't be .  Oh well, I'm thrilled to be staying 3 nights for free!


----------



## ATAfamily

June 30 - July 6
PBH
2 Queens, standard room
$228/night + Tax
The longer you stay, the more you save rate.
Portofino Suite upgrade thanks to Platinum status.

We want to check in on the 29th but the suite wasn't avail. for that night so we will keep checking for and opening and hopefully the rate will decrease too.


----------



## traceycooper

managed to change my rate after a promotion on UK site last month that then dissapeared!! 
Aug 13 - Aug 14 	$152.29
Aug 15 - Aug 17 	$131.14

7 Night Promotion


----------



## mickman1962

14 times at Disney first one to Universal. Booked HRH, is there an easy way to know when lower rates come out? i.e. super saver? Also can you get restaurant reservations ahead of time like at WDW. Thanks


----------



## damo

mickman1962 said:


> 14 times at Disney first one to Universal. Booked HRH, is there an easy way to know when lower rates come out? i.e. super saver? Also can you get restaurant reservations ahead of time like at WDW. Thanks



The easiest way is just to plug your dates in online once a week.  If something is lower, it will turn up.


----------



## thebigkahuna

Thank you SO much for the summary of rates on the 1st post ~ thought I was going to have to dig through 10 pages, but nope! there it all is on the 1st page! Lovely!


----------



## eandesmom

8/12-8/15/2010 ---eandesmom
HRH Garden View, 2 queens
originally $357 a night. Including all taxes.  Base rate averages $311

adjusted 1/4/2010  to the stay more save more rate of  $317 a night including all taxes, base rate averages $276.

Not much of a savings!  Really hope we can get it down further, as a party of 6 we have to book 2 rooms.


----------



## TheWeasel

Which website do you utilize for booking?


----------



## Laurabearz

RPR

Aug 6th-8th 
Standard queen room
$269 plus tax per night
No Discounts available at this time...

Laurabearz

RPR

Aug 16th-20th

Club Queen Room
$239 a night plus tax
stay more play more rate for 5 nights

Laurabearz


----------



## damo

TheWeasel said:


> Which website do you utilize for booking?



I use www.loewshotels.com


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am so excited to post this update! I called last night to check, just in case the APH rate had become lower than the AAA since when I last called in November, for my stay starting this Sunday.

My new rate, for 1/10-1/13, RPR, King Standard APH Rate is $134.00. 

 That's a savings of $63.10 per night, or $189.30 total since we booked 3 nights! It's also only $7 more a night than our stay at WDW's POR, which starts tonight. That is quite the hotel upgrade for a very minimal cost 

It is definitely worth it to make that call, right before you leave!

Maria


----------



## damo

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am so excited to post this update! I called last night to check, just in case the APH rate had become lower than the AAA since when I last called in November, for my stay starting this Sunday.
> 
> My new rate, for 1/10-1/13, RPR, King Standard APH Rate is $134.00.
> 
> That's a savings of $63.10 per night, or $189.30 total since we booked 3 nights! It's also only $7 more a night than our stay at WDW's POR, which starts tonight. That is quite the hotel upgrade for a very minimal cost
> 
> It is definitely worth it to make that call, right before you leave!
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria!  Since the website isn't listing that rate, there is obviously something going on there!  I'm going to call for my Feb. rates and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## damo

Updated to here.  Let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## Melanie230

We were going Oct 3-Oct 9 BUT when I checked the rates from Oct 2-Oct 8 the rates went down a lot!  The first set of dates the rate was $234 a night.  The second set the rate was $175.50 per night.  So HRH...see you Oct 2!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

August 21-28
Standard two queen
Stay More Save more HRH $164


----------



## U2_rocks!

Oct 14 - 16 (2 nights)
HRH
Standard 2 Q
$269 & $289 
Called back and got it changed to AP rate of $242.10 & $260.10

Hoping for further reduction in AP rate - will keep checking. Don't have access to AAA, so haven't checked that.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Ohhh I can finally be added to this 

Hotel - RPR
Dates - 17th-24th May
Rate -
17th - 20th = $142.28
21st - 22nd = $153.71
23rd = $142.28
"Stay More, Save More"


----------



## Purseval

Date: Mar 6, 2010
Hotel: HRH
Rate: $239 + tax, Garden view
AP Discount


----------



## Rags

Date 5/26/10 to 5/31/10

Staying at the Hard Rock

Rate $175.00


----------



## Laurabearz

> August 2010
> 
> RPR --- wayneg
> Dates 5th-8th Aug 2010
> Rate $152
> 
> RPR ---BGparadise
> 8/6/2010 - 8/8/2010
> $152.29 (2 Queen Bed Room)
> 
> RPR --- Laurabearz
> Aug 6th-8th
> Standard queen room
> $269 plus tax per night
> No Discounts available at this time...



What am I missing here?? over $100 bucks more a night... is there some deal or special I missed?? CRY


----------



## wayneg

Laurabearz said:


> What am I missing here?? over $100 bucks more a night... is there some deal or special I missed?? CRY



Missed it unfortunately, Oct/Nov time it was around just for a few days. They had an offer on if you booked 7 days you got a lower rate but there was a glitch in their system, allowed you to book any lenth of stay(we booked 3 nights) at the lower rate, no need to book the whole 7 nights.

I have $152/night but will keep checking see if an AP rate comes out better.


----------



## damo

Laurabearz said:


> What am I missing here?? over $100 bucks more a night... is there some deal or special I missed?? CRY




I believe it was through the UK site.


----------



## damo

Updated to here.


----------



## daraus

Just reading the forums for date and rate for 2010.Does everyone avoid first week in april?Spring Break?Seems as though the rates are higher and no deals for this time.


----------



## Goonie

I'm in the same boat.  We are going for 2 days the week before Easter and the rates are crazy high.  The irony is that it is still cheaper for us to book 1 night at an onsite to get the free Express Pass for 2 days than it is to buy the Express passes for everyone.  At this point it looks like AAA is going to be my best bet...


----------



## Laurabearz

damo said:


> I believe it was through the UK site.



boo


----------



## daraus

Goonie said:


> I'm in the same boat.  We are going for 2 days the week before Easter and the rates are crazy high.  The irony is that it is still cheaper for us to book 1 night at an onsite to get the free Express Pass for 2 days than it is to buy the Express passes for everyone.  At this point it looks like AAA is going to be my best bet...



You using AAA for universal hotel?


----------



## Goonie

Yep.  You can't get AAA rates online through Universal.  You can either go through AAA or call the main Universal reservation line (others have said this is the best way to go).


----------



## mebfalcon

Sept 4-6
175 RPR AAA
Saved me 45 per night!


----------



## goingsouth

Feb 17-19
PBH
APH rate 209
It's been a long time since we were here. Disney sucked us in in 2005 and it was hard to break free!


Joanne


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Here is an updated list of our trips to Universal this year. Were Platinum members so all of the stays are in a Portofino Suite. 

Resort     Date                               Rate  

PBH	Jan 15 - 16		$199

PBH	Feb 12 - 15		$229 

PBH	March 28 - April 1		$319 

PBH	May 28 - 31		$258 

PBH	June 17 - 19		$273 

PBH	July 2 - 5		             $273

PBH	Sept 1 - 2 	             $246  Pre-Disney Cruise
PBH	Sept 5 - 7	             $346  Post Disney Cruise

PBH	Oct 1 - 3	                          $246

PBH	Nov 24 - 28		$305/$323


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

PBH garden view
July 24-27, 2010
$258 per night, plus tax
stay more, save more rate


----------



## diskids2

Hi,

I got standard rooms for July 25 - 29 at the rate of $199.20.  This was stay more...etc promotion.  RPR.

The reservation agent checked the AP rate, the AAA rate, and the seasonal rate and this was the cheapest rate.  That doesn't mean the AP rate won't go lower as we get closer.

I can not wait to go!


----------



## CHOPR

We have a Club level room at HRH.  March 28-April 2, 2010.
$370.50 per night 5 nights. Spring break  time.  A bit expensive even though it is claimed as a savings. I went with the HRH website.  My AAA price was exactly the same.
I have found AAA useless most of the time.   Add taxes, $15.00 per night for the car, and maybe another  $25.00 per night for a rollaway bed it adds up quick!
We are first timers for staying at Universal  onsite.
Thank God I picked up the park tickets prior to the  price jump.


----------



## cieslack

Portofino Bay - Standard Queen Room - cieslack
May 29 - June 4 2010
$174 per night
Stay More, Save More


----------



## keishashadow

Portofino
2 nights, Friday, October 8th & Saturday, October 9th
$299xx plus tax per night AAA rate (paying bayview rate)
Platinum upgrade to Parlour Suite


----------



## cieslack

AAA is usually a discount off the rack rates.  Check for discounts in the park stores and restaurants with your AAA card (10% at many).  May at least save you tax money.


----------



## pixeegrl

Thanks to Msminniemouse for the heads up!
Dates are now
Arrival Date  	Sunday, August 22, 2010
Departure Date 	Sunday, August 29, 2010
Room Type 	Deluxe Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate 	$185.13
Rate Description Stay More, Save More 7 NT 43%
HRH

($20 more than my previous rate for a Standard)


----------



## Suestolar

Please adjust my rate

HRH
September 21-27
Club room
$214.76/night now
Stay more save more rate, was $273


----------



## msminniemouse

Please adjust my rate also:

HRH Aug.23-30.  Was $164, now is $134, supersaver rate.
Thanks.


----------



## Melanie230

My rate was adjusted:

October 1-October 8, 2010 for 2 Adults and 2 children Standard room HRH $133.71 Stay More Save More rate.


----------



## csmommy

BGparadise said:


> Reservation RPR 8/6/2010 - 8/8/2010 for $152.29  (2 Queen Bed Room)



Please, please, please tell me how you got this rate. I don't care about view or which hotel we stay at, I just would LOVE a great rate!  We are just staying for 1 night, 8/6-8/7, & the lowest price, with AAA, is $228.65 plus tax brings it to $257.23.


----------



## Purseval

csmommy said:


> Please, please, please tell me how you got this rate. I don't care about view or which hotel we stay at, I just would LOVE a great rate!  We are just staying for 1 night, 8/6-8/7, & the lowest price, with AAA, is $228.65 plus tax brings it to $257.23.



You don't get supersaver rates for 1 night stays.  Ask for a room with a restricted view it may take another few dollars off.  Keep checking back to see if the rate goes down.  Other than that there are few discounts for short stays.


----------



## csmommy

Purseval said:


> You don't get supersaver rates for 1 night stays.  Ask for a room with a restricted view it may take another few dollars off.  Keep checking back to see if the rate goes down.  Other than that there are few discounts for short stays.




You get supersaver rates for 2 nights?


----------



## macraven

csmommy said:


> You get supersaver rates for 2 nights?



no.

you need to have 3 nights to be eligible for the super saver rate.


----------



## csmommy

macraven said:


> no.
> 
> you need to have 3 nights to be eligible for the super saver rate.



Oh ~ I must have read her/his post wrong.  When I saw 8/6 - 8/8 to me that meant checking in on 8/6 & checking out on 8/8 which is 2 nights, so I was hoping if that was their rate for 2 nights there was hope for me yet!


----------



## bigmama67

Just re-booked RPR the other day when the SS rates came out!  We will be staying 5 nights instead of 4, checking in August 24, and our rate went down from $175 to $131 per night!    Need to change my siggy...LOL.

Rachel in NJ


----------



## ky07

*RPR
July 4-11
Standard King $174 4-8
9-10 $188
Stay more save more rate*


----------



## pixeegrl

I promise this is the last time we will change our trip lol but at least everyone will get an idea of the different rates out there! We went for Club RPR for only $20 more than a Deluxe at HRH. Food is better than room size in our case with 3 boys since we won't spend much time in our room.
RPR August 22-29
Club Level $182
Stay More Save More


----------



## daraus

I have read some of the posts about the 3 onsite hotels.Last year I booked OCT 10th-OCT 16TH in August at a rate of $149 per night at RPR.I was more than happy with that.Anyway,I am checking October for 2010 for the same week and see that RPR is $289.Will this go down when we approach august again?Also,Should I go ahead and book and then request lower rate as I approach summer and end of summer?Thanks for your help.

daraus


----------



## pixeegrl

daraus said:


> I have read some of the posts about the 3 onsite hotels.Last year I booked OCT 10th-OCT 16TH in August at a rate of $149 per night at RPR.I was more than happy with that.Anyway,I am checking October for 2010 for the same week and see that RPR is $289.Will this go down when we approach august again?Also,Should I go ahead and book and then request lower rate as I approach summer and end of summer?Thanks for your help.
> 
> daraus



I would go ahead and book and if (most likely yes, they usually extend the stay more save more) the rate goes down just call and ask to have it changed. Last time we went I booked at a higher rate for our December and in November or October they opened up more Stay More Save more rates. It went from I think $249 down to $129!


----------



## daraus

thanks pixie!


----------



## laurasmom

Royal Pacific.  5/15 - 5/18 (3  nights)  $244/night


----------



## BWV2001

What are the requirements you must meet to qualify for the stay more, save more rates?  And typically when do they come out for an October stay?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

BWV2001 said:


> What are the requirements you must meet to qualify for the stay more, save more rates?  And typically when do they come out for an October stay?  Thanks!



you need to book a 3 night stay for the promo rate.

the stay more, play more rates came out for october sometime back.

the last day it is valid for october is the 7th.


i have called twice to see if there is any possibility of the october date extended to the middle of that month.

each time i have been told, it depends on the occupancy level of the hotel for the time period.

if the rooms are booked already to a certain percentage, no more promos will be opening up.

it will be a wait and see .............


----------



## tfoster

macraven said:


> you need to book a 3 night stay for the promo rate.
> 
> the stay more, play more rates came out for october sometime back.
> 
> the last day it is valid for october is the 7th.
> 
> 
> i have called twice to see if there is any possibility of the october date extended to the middle of that month.
> 
> each time i have been told, it depends on the occupancy level of the hotel for the time period.
> 
> if the rooms are booked already to a certain percentage, no more promos will be opening up.
> 
> it will be a wait and see .............



Just wondering - doesn't, then, it make sense for people to NOT book the rooms in advance of the promos?  I've been holding off on reserving a room for December because the rates are really high right now, and I guess I don't want to send them the message that I'm okay paying those rates.


----------



## thumbalyna

sept 30 to oct 5
hrh - standard room
stay more save more
140.40 a night


----------



## ATAfamily

pixeegrl said:


> I promise this is the last time we will change our trip lol but at least everyone will get an idea of the different rates out there! We went for Club RPR for only $20 more than a Deluxe at HRH. Food is better than room size in our case with 3 boys since we won't spend much time in our room.
> RPR August 22-29
> Club Level $182
> Stay More Save More



Pixeegrl,
That is an awesome rate  for club level.  Keep checking and maybe the rate will drop even more.


----------



## pixeegrl

ATAfamily said:


> Pixeegrl,
> That is an awesome rate  for club level.  Keep checking and maybe the rate will drop even more.



Yeah I thought so too! We have never done club. I'm so excited  Trust me I check daily lol


----------



## macraven

tfoster said:


> Just wondering - doesn't, then, it make sense for people to NOT book the rooms in advance of the promos?  I've been holding off on reserving a room for December because the rates are really high right now, and I guess I don't want to send them the message that I'm okay paying those rates.



if you book in advance, you have guaranteed your room.
not many peeps do that very far out.

i book 11 months out and then modify when rates drop.


i have been going the last ten years around the columbus day week and the hotels can book up for the suites. (HHN)


i understand what you are saying and have thought the same thing before.
for me, my first concern is getting the hotel and room type.
that is why i do book far out in advance.


----------



## ATAfamily

I need to make a slight change to my info.

We are originally booked 6/30-7/6 at the PBH
(my info is already listed)

We have added on an extra day at the beginning.  However, a Portofino Suite is not available for that night, so I had to make a separate reservation at the AAA rate for that one night.  We dropped down from Platinum to Gold status as of Jan. 2010 but of course there were no deluxe rooms for that one night  Oh well, most importantly we have express pass for our whole stay.  Hoping for a rate drop for that one night.

6/29-6/30
PBH
$258.40 + tax
AAA rate
Standard Queen Room


----------



## grumpjes24

I just booked today at Royal Pacific!  

Dates:  March 28 - April 2
Rate:  250.50 per night (Supersaver)

I was surprised the AAA rate was so much more expensive!

I am so excited!  My husband has never been and I am really hoping he enjoys the relaxed atmosphere of the hotel (and the FOTL pass that comes with it!).  He doesn't really care for Disney...


----------



## tink1957

May 19-24
Hard Rock Hotel
$186 per night
Stay more save more rate
Standard Queen Room

I'm playing a little hotel Russian roulette.  I'm trying to be there during the WWoHP grand opening & I've heard that it will be late May.  I first booked Doubletree Universal for May 26-31, then I told my kids about it & they wanted HRH.  I told them that I would book HRH for May 19-24 and whatever weekend it winds up being, we will stay at the hotel we booked.  I'm almost hoping for HRH myself, but I'd rather save money.


----------



## Princessmom2

We will be there (if nothing changes!) from June 15 until June 19 at Portofino Bay with a Bay View room for $309/night including tax (SS rate). It was cheaper than either the AP or the FL resident rates. We have 2 rooms over a suite as we will have our 20 yr old dd, 17 yr old niece, and 12 yr old dd. And this way my DH and I get a king bed!


----------



## brasey

We will be staying 8/21- 8/24 at HRH for $186 before taxes with AAA rate. No specific views or anything.


AAA New York rates were pretty good and actually better than the stay more save more.


----------



## penie

RPR
Standard Room
June 5     $161.40
June 6-9  $149.40
Stay More, Save More


----------



## AJA

Sept 23-28th
RPR Standard Room 
$131 per night

Stay more, save more!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey D 

Please edits my July info....

PBH -- Bubba's Mom
July 13-18
$228. per night (not inc. tax)
SS rate
Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite 




Also...please add our October stay:

PBH -- Bubba's Mom
October 9
$298. per night (not inc. tax)
AAA rate
Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite 

thanks!


----------



## Melanie230

bubba's mom said:


> Hey D
> 
> Please edits my July info....
> 
> PBH -- Bubba's Mom
> July 13-18
> $228. per night (not inc. tax)
> SS rate
> Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...please add our October stay:
> 
> PBH -- Bubba's Mom
> October 9
> $298. per night (not inc. tax)
> AAA rate
> Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
> 
> thanks!



YOU are coming the day after we have left!!!  Say it isn't so!!!  How ya been girl?  I haven't been around much lately.  We did Disney in Sept 09 and not Universal.  I am so ready to go back to US!!!  I hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> YOU are coming the day after we have left!!!  Say it isn't so!!!  How ya been girl?  I haven't been around much lately.  We did Disney in Sept 09 and not Universal.  I am so ready to go back to US!!!  I hope all is well with you!!!



Actually, I'll be in Ocala, Fl while you are at Universal.  We are taking a group, family cruise July 3-8 out of Tampa to western caribbean and then spending a long weeked at my FILs (in Ocala) w/ the extended family that's joining the cruise.  Then, that Tues-Sun we'll be at Universal.  So..that said, I'm busy with all the ressies that need to be taken care of plus other things for the cruise (special birthday cake for FIL, souvy picture frames for the families, etc)  So, yeah...I'm crazy  ...but we already knew that!  Have a great time at U!


----------



## loperella

HRH
Oct. 1-8  (7 nights )
$133.71 standard 
Stay More, Save More


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Hey D
> 
> Please edits my July info....
> 
> PBH -- Bubba's Mom
> July 13-18
> $228. per night (not inc. tax)
> SS rate
> Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...please add our October stay:
> 
> PBH -- Bubba's Mom
> October 9
> $298. per night (not inc. tax)
> AAA rate
> Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
> 
> thanks!



Looks like it is time for me to get cracking and do this update.  It is getting loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong.


----------



## Melanie230

loperella said:


> HRH
> Oct. 1-8  (7 nights )
> $133.71 standard
> Stay More, Save More



We have the same dates!!  See ya there!


----------



## loperella

Melanie230 said:


> We have the same dates!!  See ya there!



Oh Cool!  I think we're one of the few counties (blount/Maryville TN), who still has a Fall break.  Even Knoxville got rid of theirs, so we def like to take advantage of this time to spend with our kids on vacation.  It seems SO far away but it'll be here before I know it I'm sure.  At least it will give them plenty of time to get WWHP up & running!  

btw- DH & I were wanting to try PBH, but it's just hard to "give up" the HRH pool and slide.  It's def our kids favorite, so we'll just visit the other two hotels and pools.  We  USO/IOA and the Loews hotels....


----------



## joalexajeff

Just booked at Hard Rock and very excited!!!

August 22 - 27, 2010
2Queen/Club Level
$218.40/night
2 adults/3 kids going
Stay more/save more

The price looked good for a group of 5 with breakfast/drinks/snacks taken care of (for the most part).  I plan to look for ticket deals online and I am still looking at airfare from Jersey.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Had to add more days when the Stay More Save More rates came out .

June 21-June 25 2010 ---Pink Flamingo
RPR Club Level 2 Queens
$279.20 
Stay More Save More Rate


----------



## psac

Any idea when Nov Save more rates might come out?


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

royal pacific  stay and save  6/11 - 6/14  $228


----------



## CynthiaC925

August 30  one night
$249 (taxes included)
standard room with 2 queen beds


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

We are booked!

Hard Rock Hotel
June 2 to June 6, 2010
garden view, 2 queen beds
June 2 and 3 are 227.20
June 4 and 5 are 243.20
stay more, save more rate.

It should be a fun time!


----------



## damo

to here


----------



## contemporarymom

Aug 19-Aug 22, 2010 
RPR Club Level - 2 Queen
4 day park to park tickets
2 adults-2 children 14&11
$1482.77 (AAA Rate)


----------



## Bluer101

RPR
July 2-9
$174 4-9
$188 2-3
Water View Queen Upgrade You First Gold
Stay more save more rate


----------



## Coach81

2-14-2010 to 2-19-2010

RPH Club Level room with 2 queens.. $233.40 Stay more, save more..

Only 4 more days until we leave!!!


----------



## andee515

Update on our rate, we got a couple hundred knocked off ours, It was pay for 3 days get 2 free. We are paying 434.69/night at the PBH Dr Seuss Kids Suite that includes all tases and fees


----------



## pixeegrl

andee515 said:


> Update on our rate, we got a couple hundred knocked off ours, It was pay for 3 days get 2 free. We are paying 434.69/night at the PBH Dr Seuss Kids Suite that includes all tases and fees



Take lots of pics as lots of people request info on them but not many have stayed there! Please


----------



## TnRobin

Just booked 5 nights in lieu of 4 nights at HRH because it was cheaper in total

4 nights 5/23  to 5/27 was $215 per night or $860 plus taxes

5 nights 5/23 to 5/28 was $161 per night or $805 plus taxes.

Both were just standard rooms.  I am hoping for an all access upgrade, but hey for $161 a night, I can't complain.


----------



## NUHuskies#1

HRH

Garden View 2 Queens 
Room Rate 5/26-5/27  $159.00 
5/28 $189.00 

APH


----------



## amshowers

RPH

Sept23-25
standard room
175.00 
AAA rate


----------



## my3princes

Has anyone that booked the UK deal with fewer nights actually had their trip yet?  I'm still waiting to hear if there are any issues or not.

Thanks
Deb


----------



## csmommy

HRH, 1 night, 8/6, standard view, FREE!!!

Love my citibank points , got me a room where no other rewards program could.


----------



## Muushka

I just got a pin code for some great rates:

RPH from $104
HRH from $129
PBH from $139

Dear Annual Passholder, 
We just made it even MORE AFFORDABLE to stay on-site at Universal Orlando Resort. 
	Choose from 3 magnificently themed hotels 
	Stay steps away from Universal Studios® and Universal's Islands of Adventure® 
	Skip the regular attraction lines all day in both theme parks with Universal ExpressSM ride access. (A FREE benefit worth at least $70 per person, per day!) 
This exclusive rate is only available to you through this special offer when used with your unique PIN number below. 
Offer Valid for Travel:
Now - March 25 and April 4 - June 10, 2010	 

I wish I had plans to go!


----------



## wayneg

Muushka said:


> I just got a pin code for some great rates:
> 
> RPH from $104
> HRH from $129
> PBH from $139



I got the same a few hours ago. No use to me for next trip, got a good rate at Hampton Inn LBV but hope they offer similar for August, have $152 just now will be great of I can drop it to $104


----------



## n2mm

Muushka said:


> I just got a pin code for some great rates:
> 
> RPH from $104
> HRH from $129
> PBH from $139
> 
> Dear Annual Passholder,
> We just made it even MORE AFFORDABLE to stay on-site at Universal Orlando Resort.
> 	Choose from 3 magnificently themed hotels
> 	Stay steps away from Universal Studios® and Universal's Islands of Adventure®
> 	Skip the regular attraction lines all day in both theme parks with Universal ExpressSM ride access. (A FREE benefit worth at least $70 per person, per day!)
> This exclusive rate is only available to you through this special offer when used with your unique PIN number below.
> Offer Valid for Travel:
> Now - March 25 and April 4 - June 10, 2010
> 
> I wish I had plans to go!




My DH and I both got this email today.  We had different pin numbers.  It said you had to call to get this rate.


----------



## BGparadise

my3princes said:


> Has anyone that booked the UK deal with fewer nights actually had their trip yet?  I'm still waiting to hear if there are any issues or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Deb



I have been curious on this one too.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Previously I posted our rate as:

Royal Pacific ---dr&momto2boys
May 7-8
$242.10/night
APH rate ($269/night w/o AP) 


But, now we're paying $199 for Water view room these two nights with APH discount.   Definately helps to keep checking back!


----------



## taismommy

I was able to book the last 2 club level rooms(well atleast thats what Chris said)

Arrival Date	Monday, August 23, 2010
Departure Date	Saturday, August 28, 2010
Room Type	Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate	$191.40


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Royal Pacific --- nerdboyrockstar (but really, I'm a nerdMan now)
June 2-7
$104/night weekdays, $119/night weekends 
Room Type: Water View
APH PIN rate


----------



## kuayoung

my3princes said:


> Has anyone that booked the UK deal with fewer nights actually had their trip yet?  I'm still waiting to hear if there are any issues or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Deb



While I have not done this yet, I was calling to try and make adjustments with the package I already have.  The lady said, you got a really good deal and told me how I got it.  She said it was a mistake on their website and it will be honored but if I make ANY changes (add a day, remove a day, anything) the rate will go to the current rate.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

dr&momto2boys said:


> Previously I posted our rate as:
> 
> Royal Pacific ---dr&momto2boys
> May 7-8
> $242.10/night
> APH rate ($269/night w/o AP)
> 
> 
> But, now we're paying $199 for Water view room these two nights with APH discount.   Definately helps to keep checking back!



Scratch that!  We just got a pin code and now are paying $154/night for a standard room for these two nights!  Yay!    And we don't even have to buy an AP so we can just use our $99 tix!


----------



## BGparadise

kuayoung said:


> While I have not done this yet, I was calling to try and make adjustments with the package I already have.  The lady said, you got a really good deal and told me how I got it.  She said it was a mistake on their website and it will be honored but if I make ANY changes (add a day, remove a day, anything) the rate will go to the current rate.



I decided to call myself to confirm my reservation and the hotel benefits w/ WWOHP.  The reservationist proceded to tell me a rate that was much higher than my original reservation was for.  Once I told her what my rate should be she was confused and she ended up putting a call request into the preferred guest desk (used for online reservations) since they were closed as I am on the west coast.  I got a call this morning that they switched my rate back and are honoring reservations under the glitch.  I think this situation makes it certain that anyone who booked the glitched rate is fine.

The only thing I would recommend is that you do not call the central reservation #, but only the preferred reservation desk is asking any questions.  The preferred desk knows about the error and the central system automatically changes the rate because it does not recognize the original one.  

On a side note they did state that all onsite guests will be allowed to participate in the WWOHP specials.


----------



## daraus

Anyone going in March?IF so how much and where?


----------



## vettegirl

Just booked for May HRH $198 a night military rate


----------



## snowbunny

BGparadise said:


> I got a call this morning that they switched my rate back and are honoring reservations under the glitch. I think this situation makes it certain that anyone who booked the glitched rate is fine.


 
That's great news! I have no plans to call so am just going to assume that my glitch rate will be honored. I do have it on my confirmation as well. 

Actually the pin code rate seems to be even lower than the glitch rate so I can't really see why they wouldn't honor it. In fact I'm hoping to get a pin now!


----------



## kimkarli

HRH

Nov. 21-24
$242

AAA rate



Thinking of buying an AP and hoping for a PIN. Do you guys think I might get a better rate....this is Thanksgiving week Sun-Wed.?


----------



## TLinden16

Sept. 27-29
HRH--Garden view
$199 AAA


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

February 27th -28th
Portofino Bay Hotel
Garden View (platinum upgrade to suite)
FL Resident Rate $229.00


----------



## bkfree

Portofino Bay
Sept 4-9th
Garden View 2 Queen
$160
Stay and Save
Used Magical Journey's,who will watch for any cheaper rates or specials for us between now and when we go.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

kuayoung said:


> While I have not done this yet, I was calling to try and make adjustments with the package I already have.  The lady said, you got a really good deal and told me how I got it.  She said it was a mistake on their website and it will be honored but if I make ANY changes (add a day, remove a day, anything) the rate will go to the current rate.



Do you know if this includes changes with the # of people in the room?, we put 3 adults 1 child, and now 1 adult is backing out!!! it cost $150 extra for 6 nights with the extra adult, but it is still cheaper than the room originally was, i just hate to see the money go to waste... we have the months to figure it out.


----------



## damo

GrumpyDad1974 said:


> Do you know if this includes changes with the # of people in the room?, we put 3 adults 1 child, and now 1 adult is backing out!!! it cost $150 extra for 6 nights with the extra adult, but it is still cheaper than the room originally was, i just hate to see the money go to waste... we have the months to figure it out.



Is this a normal room booking you have through Loews?  If so, you just need to let them know that the number of people have changed.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

damo said:


> Is this a normal room booking you have through Loews?  If so, you just need to let them know that the number of people have changed.



no it was the special uk rate glitch posted last fall. at the time a similar room for 3 ad an 1 child was 275 per night and i got it for 175 per night.


----------



## damo

GrumpyDad1974 said:


> no it was the special uk rate glitch posted last fall. at the time a similar room for 3 ad an 1 child was 275 per night and i got it for 175 per night.



Then I think you are stuck.  And it looks like $175 is still cheaper than the present rate of $187.  You've still got a good deal.  Tell them at checkin and maybe they will change it.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

damo said:


> Then I think you are stuck.  What is the going rate for the room now?



last time i checked it was around 300 for the 2 adult and 1 child, we may just have to try and find a replacement, do you think it would be a big deal to show up with 2 adults and 2 children, on a 3 adult, 1 child room?


----------



## damo

GrumpyDad1974 said:


> last time i checked it was around 300 for the 2 adult and 1 child, we may just have to try and find a replacement, do you think it would be a big deal to show up with 2 adults and 2 children, on a 3 adult, 1 child room?



No big deal at all.  You are allowed 2 free kids.

I would tell them when I checked in that one adult backed out and see if they will change your rate then.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

damo said:


> No big deal at all.  You are allowed 2 free kids.
> 
> I would tell them when I checked in that one adult backed out and see if they will change your rate then.



thanks DAMO


----------



## justprettynpink

Royal Pacific - Standard Queen 4/5-4/8  $184 per night

If hubby's name is on ressie can I use my You First number instead of his? 

Resie is in his name due to him being a golden APH "code" recipient  but I have more visits on my You First.


----------



## damo

justprettynpink said:


> Royal Pacific - Standard Queen 4/5-4/8  $184 per night
> 
> If hubby's name is on ressie can I use my You First number instead of his?
> 
> Resie is in his name due to him being a golden APH "code" recipient  but I have more visits on my You First.



Yes.  The pass just needs to belong to someone in the room.


----------



## Mom54

I just booked RPR:

10/31-11/4
2 Queen beds
AAA rate - $211.65

I really wanted a room with pull out sofa but was told there are none left and I had to request a cot. (additional $25 per night).


----------



## damo

Mom54 said:


> I just booked RPR:
> 
> 10/31-11/4
> 2 Queen beds
> AAA rate - $211.65
> 
> I really wanted a room with pull out sofa but was told there are none left and I had to request a cot. (additional $25 per night).



No rooms at Royal Pacific with Queen beds have a pullout.  You can bring along a blow up mattress to avoid getting a cot..


----------



## Mom54

Thanks for the info. Don't knw if we can bring one since we are flying in but I guess I could try it and weigh the suitcase first! 
Forgot to mention this is a standard room.


----------



## drag n' fly

We booked RPR club level May 31-June 5 244 a night. Normally I would book a cheaper room but this is a girls only birthday trip so we are treating ourselves.


----------



## TitanBrett

March 22 at RP $129.00....best deal i ever got, im sorry im only staying 1 night.  Florida resident rate of $179 plus $50 off with pin code I got in email.


----------



## JagsandJax

HRH april 11-16 $170 per night Standard. I also bought the All access pass. Will they upgrade me??


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

BGparadise said:


> I decided to call myself to confirm my reservation and the hotel benefits w/ WWOHP.  The reservationist proceded to tell me a rate that was much higher than my original reservation was for.  Once I told her what my rate should be she was confused and she ended up putting a call request into the preferred guest desk (used for online reservations) since they were closed as I am on the west coast.  I got a call this morning that they switched my rate back and are honoring reservations under the glitch.  I think this situation makes it certain that anyone who booked the glitched rate is fine.
> 
> The only thing I would recommend is that you do not call the central reservation #, but only the preferred reservation desk is asking any questions.  The preferred desk knows about the error and the central system automatically changes the rate because it does not recognize the original one.
> 
> On a side note they did state that all onsite guests will be allowed to participate in the WWOHP specials.



Do you still have the # for the preferred guest desk?


----------



## arthursiew

Royal Pacific Resort
6/18-6/19
$229


----------



## BGparadise

GrumpyDad1974 said:


> Do you still have the # for the preferred guest desk?



It is the same one that is given for all internet reservations:  888.464.3551


----------



## patster734

RPR
Oct 6 - Oct 10
Standard room/ 2 Queen for 4 adults
$225.20 for the first 2 nights
$278.65 for the last 2 nights
$1133.00 total including tax
AAA rate
Blue Youfirst ( Yes, I was downgraded from Gold to Blue despite staying at PBH last October!   )


----------



## tricky1

RPR
Oct.1st-8th
standard room/upgraded to water view(gold)
$125.00  super saver rate


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Royal Pacific May 23-28
Annual Pass Rate
Standard Room
139 per night plus tax
total including tax $782.00
Status gold: no upgrade available


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

BGparadise said:


> It is the same one that is given for all internet reservations:  888.464.3551



thank you bg


----------



## smithmac

How do you get a pin code?


----------



## damo

smithmac said:


> How do you get a pin code?



No one seems to know.  It is one of the great mysteries right along with when The Wizarding World of Harry Potter will open.


----------



## Syndrome

Hi, Here are our dates, and rates. 

Royal Pacific
7/28-29
211.65 night AAA Rate
Waterview Gold upgrade

Royal Pacific 
8/4-5
211.65 night AAA Rate
Waterview Gold upgrade

We have not stayed on site since 2007, but for some reason we are still hanging in at Gold status !!!! Just lucky I guess. I though for sure we would have been downgraded to blue when I checked, but we are still gold somehow. Who am I to argue !!! 

We are renting a condo for 2 weeks July/August, but spending a few days at Royal Pacific. 
Funny, We have stayed at all three, RPR,HRH and PBH, but RPR is our favorite, and the cheapest !

Syndrome..........


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

RPR
June 8-10,2010
139.00 a night
Florida Res. rate


----------



## Disneyhappy

PBH
7/15-7/19/2010
$243/night 
SS Rate
Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

Royal Pacific May 23-28
APH Rate 139 a night plus tax
Gold Loews First - no upgrade
Standard


----------



## ATAfamily

I have a rate adjustment:

ATAfamily:
PBH
6/29 to 7/6
$179/night during the week
$199/night  for Fri & Sat 
APH Rate
Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite


----------



## Bluer101

Rate change thanks to the APH rates.

RPR
July 2-9
$159 4-9
$179 2-3
Water View Queen Upgrade You First Gold
APH rate

This is just a tad more than last years rate, not bad since Harry Potter is opening.


----------



## bubba's mom

ATAfamily said:


> I have a rate adjustment:
> 
> ATAfamily:
> PBH
> 6/29 to 7/6
> $179/night during the week
> $199/night  for Fri & Sat
> APH Rate
> Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite



thanks for the heads up.... just took care of getting our rate adjusted to the same!


----------



## damo

I'll wait for everyone to give me their rate adjustments and then I'll update.


----------



## bubba's mom

bubba's mom said:


> thanks for the heads up.... just took care of getting our rate adjusted to the same!



i won't know till tomorrow...hopefully.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

HRH
Jun 4 -11 
$129 (6 nights), $149 (1 night)
2 Queen Standard Room View
Feb APH Pin Code


RPR
Aug 3 - Aug 7 
$159 (3 nights) $179 (1 night)
2 Rooms, Standard King & Standard Queen
APH Code

*** Our RPR rate went from $212/night SuperSaver to $159/night APH ***
Thanks Loews!


----------



## nmartin

APH code? Can anyone fill me in.


----------



## wayneg

nmartin said:


> APH code? Can anyone fill me in.



Annual Pass Holder.

Just checked our dates for August, cheaper to stick with Glitch rate we got.


----------



## Disneyhappy

PBH
7/15 -7/19/10
$179 for two nights and $199 for two nights
APH rate
Platinum Upgrade to Portofino Suite


----------



## mcbailey

RPR
6/9/10-6/11/10
$117 each night
Feb. Pin Code
Our first time at this resort!!!!!


----------



## ATAfamily

mcbailey said:


> RPR
> 6/9/10-6/11/10
> $117 each night
> Feb. Pin Code
> Our first time at this resort!!!!!



Oh My Gosh 
That is an awesome rate.....congrats!!

You are going to love the RPR and with that rate who wouldn't have a great time.


----------



## mcbailey

Thank you, we are really excited about staying at RPR.  It looks beautiful and we are just praying that WWoHP will be open....we will see.....


----------



## bubba's mom

Well, our update is confirmed. 

PBH
July 13-15 $179
July 16 & 17 $199
APH rate
Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite

Absolute BEST rate we've EVER gotten


----------



## maggiew

Royal Pacific
2 Bedroom Queen Standard Room
August 22 - 29 (7 nights)
$125 + tax
Stay More, Save More Rate

Maggie


----------



## amaris75

Doubletree Entrance to Universal 6/10/2010 to 6/25/2010 89.00a night AAA RATE


----------



## Larrabe

Royal Pacific
Sept 11 - 19th
$125.14
Stay more, save more

Can't wait, can't wait, CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## arthursiew

What's the super saver rate?


----------



## bubba's mom

arthursiew said:


> What's the super saver rate?



Stay More Save More (used to be called Super Saver)


----------



## PinkTink63

HRH
3 nights
Aug. 22-25
$186/night - Standard view


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## MinnieTink

For those who got the Stay more, save more rate in Aug/Sept...Did you just call?  I thought this was only offered thru June?


----------



## ADP

ADP- 
PBH - June 18th - 21st
$199 Fri & Sat, $179 on Sun - Standard room
APH Rate


----------



## maggiew

maggiew said:


> Royal Pacific
> 2 Bedroom Queen Standard Room
> August 22 - 29 (7 nights)
> $125 + tax
> Stay More, Save More Rate
> 
> Maggie



I meant 2 BED Queen Standard Room.

It is NOT a 2 bedROOM queen standard room.

I don't want to confuse anyone.  Sorry for the typo.

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

MinnieTink said:


> For those who got the Stay more, save more rate in Aug/Sept...Did you just call?  I thought this was only offered thru June?



I did mine online.

Maggie


----------



## PinkTink63

MinnieTink said:


> For those who got the Stay more, save more rate in Aug/Sept...Did you just call?  I thought this was only offered thru June?



Did mine online!


----------



## LocustPoint

Dec 16-18
RPR-Water View King Room
currently AAA rate 224.10 with taxes


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

changed from play and stay to florida res. rate--new rate $179  rpr waterview-  june 11-14


----------



## tfoster

Portofino Bay
Dec 6 - Dec 11, 2010
Deluxe Club Level
$315.20/night + tax 
AAA Rate

Keeping my fingers crossed for stay more / save more.


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> Well, our update is confirmed.
> 
> PBH
> July 13-15 $179
> July 16 & 17 $199
> APH rate
> Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
> 
> Absolute BEST rate we've EVER gotten



*WOW that is a great rate!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I guess I should put in mine.

April 26-28'th
RPR standard queen room
Florida resident rate
Total cost with taxes~$314


October 8-9'th
RPR standard king room
APH rate
Total cost with taxes~$272*


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *WOW that is a great rate!!!!*



I'd like to say "I got people"....but, all I gots is an AP


----------



## tfoster

tfoster said:


> Portofino Bay
> Dec 6 - Dec 11, 2010
> Deluxe Club Level
> $315.20/night + tax
> AAA Rate
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for stay more / save more.



Okay, I'm crazy.  I changed our reservation already.  I switched to garden view for $219.20/night + tax (same dates, AAA rate).

For two rooms, we couldn't justify paying the higher club rate even though we were excited about the idea.  We'll just stop at the grocery store on the way to the hotel.


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> *I guess I should put in mine.
> 
> April 26-28'th
> RPR standard queen room
> Florida resident rate
> Total cost with taxes~$314
> 
> 
> October 8-9'th
> RPR standard king room
> APH rate
> Total cost with taxes~$272*



Hey DD352,

Are you a triple-A member?  I believe that the AAA rate is currently better than the APH rate for October.


----------



## macraven

pm to mr duck......


----------



## circelli

September 30 - October 7
RPR Standard Adjoining Rooms
$125.14 a night
Stay More........


----------



## CornishPixie

Hard Rock Club Level
June 2-4, 2010
$279 + tax a night ($313 total a night)


----------



## muffyn

ok
I'll add mine

RPH
Oct 24th & 25th
standard 2 queens
$211.00 + taxes

AAA rate
(although I am not a member yet, hoping the rates drop for some other deal)


----------



## Laurabearz

gee... this makes me want to book a trip for Oct...


----------



## DaddyDon

We will be there at PBR June 5-10
182 a nite stay more save more rate!


----------



## patster734

Laurabearz said:


> gee... this makes me want to book a trip for Oct...



Are you not planning to do HHN this year?


----------



## scanne

Question- 
we are booked at PB with a AAA Harry Potter package. We are staying 7-14 to 7-18. Is there a less $$$ way to do this? We are two adults and two kids (ages 6&7). We have three-day passes - not park to park. No meal plan. 

Can I do better than the $1600.00 price tag? Advice welcome!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## disneygal55

If you go to Universal Studios main site and check your dates for the hotel and then 3 day-2 park access tickets the price comes out about the same. But you would get 2 park access daily instead of 1 park. Sometimes AAA sells Universal tickets even cheaper than the site shows. The only thing is that I'm not sure what extra perks you get booking the "Harry Potter" package. Have fun!


----------



## Babyboo

Hi,

Can I ask those of you getting APH rates in July if you are booking online.

I am unable to get any APH rates to come up even when being very flexible on dates.

I've never had problems finding them before


----------



## bubba's mom

Babyboo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask those of you getting APH rates in July if you are booking online.
> 
> I am unable to get any APH rates to come up even when being very flexible on dates.
> 
> I've never had problems finding them before



APH rates should come up online...they did for us for July.

The problem may be that there are no more rooms available at that rate.  They only allot x number of rooms at AAA or APH rate.  That is why we recommend you book at rack (or whatever rate you can get) and then when you see a cheaper rate (APH) you can just call and ask to have your rate adjusted.


----------



## mjohnson96

Babyboo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask those of you getting APH rates in July if you are booking online.
> 
> I am unable to get any APH rates to come up even when being very flexible on dates.
> 
> I've never had problems finding them before



Booked online....but I called the hotel the other day becuase I was going to book another room and the rate went from 159 to 224 at RPR and it was due to the other 2 hotels selling out.  I think between the Fl. Res and AP rates they are pretty much sellling out due to WWOHP.  Try different dates, I ended up booking Mon and checking out on Thurs instead of Fri and it was $159 and then I added Thurs as a stand alone night at rack rate and it still ended up coming out less expensive than booking all 5 nights at the higher rate.


----------



## Caren90

we got:

RPH/Club
Dec 20-22
$255
AAA


----------



## Syndrome

Sorry Damo, we changed our dates and rates a bit. 
Better rate for a longer stay !!!!
New date/Rate........

Royal Pacific 
7/31 - 8/5 Double queen room
$186.75 per night, stay more/save more rate
Garden view/gold upgrade to water view 

Club was booked solid for our stay, dang!

Syndrome


----------



## wilma-bride

Royal Pacific Resort Standard King Room
August 25-30 (5 nights)
$131 plus taxes per night
Stay More, Save More


----------



## If U Had Wings

Just booked my first Universal stay.    I haven't been there since 1997 so this is really feeling like I've never been there before.  Season switches from value to regular during our 2 night stay.

Hard Rock Hotel (2 nights)
Oct. 7-9, 2010 - Standard Two Queens
First Night - $187.20
Second Night - $291.31
AAA Rate


----------



## BluEyezNSC

We're doing Disney in May, and just booked our Universal trip in December:

Royal Pacific Resort (3 nights)
Dec. 18-21, 2010 - Water View 2 Queens
$199.20 (+ taxes) per night
AAA Rate


----------



## damone

Royal Pacific
Standard Room
August 6-9
Unlimited Park to Park tickets for 5
$1,319.45


----------



## GetGlowing

Just put a 24-hr hold on this (no deposit required, called hotel directly 1-888-430-4999)

Royal Pacific
One night only - Sep 18
2Adults 0children 
2 Queen beds standard
AAA rate $175.20 - ($197.10 w/ taxes)

Best website rate I could find for one Saturday night was $219.

Parking: $15/day
Internet: $9.95/day in rooms, free in public areas
Extra adult: $25


----------



## bubba's mom

GetGlowing said:


> Just put a 24-hr hold on this (no deposit required, called hotel directly 1-888-430-4999)
> 
> Royal Pacific
> One night only - Sep 18
> 2Adults 0children
> 2 Queen beds standard
> AAA rate $175.20 - ($197.10 w/ taxes)
> 
> Best website rate I could find for one Saturday night was $219.
> 
> Parking: $15/day
> Internet: $9.95/day in rooms, free in public areas
> Extra adult: $25



Snatch it...good rate.


----------



## GetGlowing

Cool -- think I will reserve it. They do take a one-night deposit, but that's refundable if you cancel more than five days out from arrival. 

The reservations agent said a lot of their rooms/rates were sold out for that date, but I never know if they're being honest or just trying to make a sale. But since it's a Saturday night I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## bubba's mom

GetGlowing said:


> Cool -- think I will reserve it. They do take a one-night deposit, but that's refundable if you cancel more than five days out from arrival.
> 
> The reservations agent said a lot of their rooms/rates were sold out for that date, but I never know if they're being honest or just trying to make a sale. But since it's a Saturday night I wouldn't be surprised.



1 night...on a Saturday...I'll bet she's tellin' you the truth.

It's pretty hard to get 1 night...esp a weekend.

And the rate is good...I doubt you'll find cheaper.  And if you do, just call and have it adjusted and you'll get some of your money/deposit back.

You can't lose.


----------



## GetGlowing

Thanks for the advice, we booked the room. We're excited to check out the Universal resorts. 

 Peace


----------



## bubba's mom

GetGlowing said:


> Thanks for the advice, we booked the room. We're excited to check out the Universal resorts.
> 
> Peace



You're welcome.

I have no doubt in my mind, you won't be disappointed


----------



## patster734

GetGlowing said:


> Just put a 24-hr hold on this (no deposit required, called hotel directly 1-888-430-4999)
> 
> Royal Pacific
> One night only - Sep 18
> 2Adults 0children
> 2 Queen beds standard
> AAA rate $175.20 - ($197.10 w/ taxes)
> 
> Best website rate I could find for one Saturday night was $219.
> 
> Parking: $15/day
> Internet: $9.95/day in rooms, free in public areas
> Extra adult: $25





GetGlowing said:


> Cool -- think I will reserve it. They do take a one-night deposit, but that's refundable if you cancel more than five days out from arrival.
> 
> The reservations agent said a lot of their rooms/rates were sold out for that date, but I never know if they're being honest or just trying to make a sale. But since it's a Saturday night I wouldn't be surprised.



Wow!  The middle of September is usually slow.  Harry Potter must really be pulling in the dough for Universal.

Although I doubt that the agent was lying, there's probably more rooms available than what appears to the agent.  Third party travel sellers will block rooms, making the hotels look fuller than they actually are.  With Harry Potter, I suspect that these sellers are blocking more rooms than they normally would.  Some time before the travel date, they will release the un-booked rooms back to the hotels.  I wonder if this explains the highly discounted APH rates that sometimes become available a couple months before the travel date.


----------



## tink1957

We are probably changing dates and hotels due to WWOHP not being fully open when we go, if we hear about softs in time we will keep our HRH reservation, but for now we have booked RPR as follows:

Royal Pacific Resort
May 26-29
$164 - 26, 27
$184 - 28 (Friday)
APH rate
3 adults
 *this includes $25 extra guest fee


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Damo no updates on the 1'st page since March??






please don't be offended by this post*


----------



## damo

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Damo no updates on the 1'st page since March??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please don't be offended by this post*



Has it really been that long?  Ooops!  I'll do it tomorrow, promise!


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## nhrenee

WaHoo! AP rates opened up for mid August to mid September!

August 23-26, Portofino, AP rate $164 2 queen bed, *garden* view ($184.50w/taxes)

Girls trip! DD and I. Yeah!!!!


----------



## macraven

damo, i added another night onto the start of my october stay.

now checking in on the 5th of oct.


----------



## circelli

Sorry damo 

we are going
September 29 - October 6
we just changed the date!!!


----------



## Nicole786

nhrenee said:


> WaHoo! AP rates opened up for mid August to mid September!
> 
> August 23-26, Portofino, AP rate $164 2 queen bed, pool view ($184.50w/taxes)
> 
> Girls trip! DD and I. Yeah!!!!



How did you get the AP rate??? Its not online!


----------



## nhrenee

Nicole786 said:


> How did you get the AP rate??? Its not online!


I booked it online. Just double checked and it's coming up. 

Did you choose "promotion" and put "aph" in the code box?


----------



## Nicole786

nhrenee said:


> I booked it online. Just double checked and it's coming up.
> 
> Did you choose "promotion" and put "aph" in the code box?



I did not! LOL! I didn't know the APH code and just assumed it was also available to FL residents (so i was putting in FLO) thanks!! I'll check it out and call tomorrow to see if we can apply it to our existing reservation!


----------



## Nicole786

Ok I just checked online and the rate isn't available for the dates we want (August 20th-22nd) Not sure if they ever will be or they just haven't updated the site, but looks like the weekend before which was previously discounted is now more expensive


----------



## tfoster

damo said:


> updated to here



Thanks for updating.  It's so helpful to have all of the info organized in one place!

It looks like I confused you with ours, though, because we ended up making changes.  Our latest reservation is for:

Dec 19 - Dec 24
adjoining standard garden view rooms (1 king and 1 queen)
$219.20/night each room - AAA rate

Thanks again!


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## Nicole786

I called this morning and inquired about FL resident rates, she said that she wasn't showing it for my time frame so theres still hope that a rate will come out thats better! (she said check back in a month) I upgraded to Pool View because it was the same price for Garden I was paying now--we'll see if I have to switch back once rates come out!  So we have:

August 20-22nd HRH Pool View - $224 FL Resident


----------



## tfoster

tfoster said:


> Thanks for updating.  It's so helpful to have all of the info organized in one place!
> 
> It looks like I confused you with ours, though, because we ended up making changes.  Our latest reservation is for:
> 
> Dec 19 - Dec 24
> adjoining standard garden view rooms (1 king and 1 queen)
> $219.20/night each room - AAA rate
> 
> Thanks again!



errrgh!  Why am I such a dweeb sometimes?!!  I forgot to include the hotel in this message - it's Portofino.  That helps, eh?    Sorry!


----------



## damo

All fixed!!!


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

just wondering? any americans who booked last fall with the uk rate glitch gone on vacation yet? if so any issues? 6 weeks and counting to our 1st trip to the dark side and everyone is excited...


----------



## Melanie230

Damo...you just fixed the list and I here I am to mess it up!  We are canceling our trip in October.   DH and I decided that when Disney came out with the Free Dining this year the cost of the trip to Disney was $400 less than our trip to US/IOA.  I am so sad...BUT we will be back.  Now I have to cancel our hotel reservations and sell our tickets on ebay.  No Harry Potter for us this year.


----------



## keishashadow

Melanie230 said:


> Damo...you just fixed the list and I here I am to mess it up! We are canceling our trip in October.  DH and I decided that when Disney came out with the Free Dining this year the cost of the trip to Disney was $400 less than our trip to US/IOA. I am so sad...BUT we will be back. Now I have to cancel our hotel reservations and sell our tickets on ebay. No Harry Potter for us this year.


 
why not just hang onto the tix, the price will only go up from here


----------



## BGparadise

GrumpyDad1974 said:


> just wondering? any americans who booked last fall with the uk rate glitch gone on vacation yet? if so any issues? 6 weeks and counting to our 1st trip to the dark side and everyone is excited...



I do not believe so.  Though I do know they are honoring the rates.  I called the hotel reservation desk to confirm the reservation and upon them opening it up it changed the rate automatically.  After some research the online reservation desk called me back and told me that they changed the rate back, to the 'glitch' rate.  She told me they were aware that the system was providing a discount regardless of the number of nights booked but were honoring the reservations.


----------



## Melanie230

keishashadow said:


> why not just hang onto the tix, the price will only go up from here



We thought about that.  But since we dont know when we will go again or what sort of vacation packages they will offer in the future we just decided to sell them.  I put them on ebay this morning and they sold in 15 minutes.  I bought the old 7 day 2 park passes for $396 at AAA and sold them for $575.  So that will go towards our Disney vacation this year.  I know we will be sad not going to Universal but in the end...$400 is a lot of money to save.


----------



## keishashadow

Melanie230 said:


> We thought about that. But since we dont know when we will go again or what sort of vacation packages they will offer in the future we just decided to sell them. I put them on ebay this morning and they sold in 15 minutes. I bought the old 7 day 2 park passes for $396 at AAA and sold them for $575. So that will go towards our Disney vacation this year. I know we will be sad not going to Universal but in the end...$400 is a lot of money to save.


 
congratsno offense intended (u look trustworthy),  yet i am always amazed by those who will buy park tix on ebayive read so many nightmarish stories posted here over the years as to ebay'd tix.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> congratsno offense intended (u look trustworthy),  yet i am always amazed by those who will buy park tix on ebayive read so many nightmarish stories posted here over the years as to ebay'd tix.



I agree.  There is no way to tell if the tickets have been used or not.  However, you just saved someone money because if they went to buy 4, 7 day tickets now, they would be costing close to $700.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

RPR 8/23/10 AP rate $134 + tax

2 full days of FOTL privileges -- PRICELESS!


----------



## damo

Updated to here.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

not sure which page I posted our ressie,but I'm having to cancel. We thought we'd have enough days to go,along with our 1 day at Disney,but now we don't, it was sprung on us over the weekend that our nephew will be getting married on the 12 of June, so we have to cut our mini vacation down to 2 days, so I guess we'll use our Hero Salute to Busch Gardens instead.
When we go to Universal I want enough time to enjoy it, so we'll just push this little adventure back some to next spring, maybe it'll give time for the Harry Potter to calm a bit, though I'm sad we can't go yet, I know we'll still have fun together and look forward to going in 2011.
Take care everyone and thanks to all who answered my questions the past few months!


----------



## Crittermom

June 4-6 HRH
189 +tax = $212
2 queens garden view
APH rate.


----------



## Melanie230

keishashadow said:


> congratsno offense intended (u look trustworthy),  yet i am always amazed by those who will buy park tix on ebayive read so many nightmarish stories posted here over the years as to ebay'd tix.



Yeah...I am sure that happens.  I have sold a ton of things on EBAY and I have a 100% rating.  Plus he used PAYPAL which insures his purchase.  I think all those things combined he felt comfortable.  I personally would never do it because I am too skiddish about that stuff.


----------



## keishashadow

Melanie230 said:


> Yeah...I am sure that happens. I have sold a ton of things on EBAY and I have a 100% rating. *Plus he used PAYPAL which insures his purchase.* I think all those things combined he felt comfortable. I personally would never do it because I am too skiddish about that stuff.


 
unless paypal has changed their guarantee, it isn't automatic & is fee based.  Must be added on by the buyer & only covers purchases for 45 days, up to $1K, from qualified sellers.  (something i had a renter point out to me during a DVC transaction.)  From what i understand CC transactions may have different coverage based upon the individual card used

anyway, my response to the buyer: _it's a matter of trust_, _which was the trade-off for getting the reservation at such a sharp discount_ 

the same as buying tix from 3rd party imo; while nobody's twisting the buyer's arm to purchase in the 1st place, it's just that so many peeps don't educate themselves as to the element of risk; then complain when they get bit.  It's good to state it here for noobs jik...enjoy your disney trip


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

August 15-22nd RPR
3 adults in room, 2 kids 
Club level 2 Queens
248.30 before taxes
Stay More Save More


----------



## smahoney6

hrh
2 club level rooms, party of 3 adults, 4 children AAA $291


----------



## smahoney6

oops- 12/18/10 to 12/22/10


----------



## maggieb9975

Hi Damo, just got stay more save more rate!!

Nov 16-22/2010 --- maggieb9975
RPR
Club Level Room With 2 Queens
Room Rate $239.85 Fri and Sat
weekdays $226.85
Rate Description Stay More Save More


----------



## wdhinn89

maggieb9975 said:


> Hi Damo, just got stay more save more rate!!
> 
> Nov 16-22/2010 --- maggieb9975
> RPR
> Club Level Room With 2 Queens
> Room Rate $239.85 Fri and Sat
> weekdays $226.85
> Rate Description Stay More Save More



Stay More Save More ends on Oct 7th.  How did you get it for November?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm so excited! I finally completed negotiations with dh and I was able to book!

RPR 
Aug. 30 - Sept. 3
Standard 2 Queens
$134/night -- $150.75 w/tax
APH

Just call us Muggles on a Forbidden Journey! 

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm so excited! I finally completed negotiations with dh and I was able to book!
> 
> RPR
> Aug. 30 - Sept. 3
> Standard 2 Queens
> $134/night -- $150.75 w/tax
> APH
> 
> Just call us Muggles on a Forbidden Journey!
> 
> Maria



glad dh got on the ball and let you book something.  luckily, rooms left!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

bubba's mom said:


> glad dh got on the ball and let you book something.  luckily, rooms left!



I know, I was getting worried...but I figured if I couldn't get RPR I'd hopefully find a room at HRH or PBH -- and if he dared complain I would explain that his hesitation was now costing him more!  

I'm glad RPR came through, we are the most comfortable there!

Maria


----------



## maggieb9975

wdhinn89 said:


> Stay More Save More ends on Oct 7th.  How did you get it for November?  Am I missing something?



Don't know ...was on website checking prices and there was the save more save more...check it out....I called and got the rate

Okay, just went to site..when I put in my dates it shows RPR has save more rate BUT the cheapest rates are if you scroll to bottom of page and click on "view additional rates"..


----------



## tfoster

wdhinn89 said:


> Stay More Save More ends on Oct 7th.  How did you get it for November?  Am I missing something?



I just checked to see if there were any SMSM rates for December showing yet.  There aren't, but when I switched the dates to November, the SMSM popped up.  

Boy, they don't seem very good to me though.  Looking at a 5 night stay, PBH was only $6/night less than the AAA rate we got for December, and the SMSM rate I saw for the garden view at HRH was a lot more than the garden view at PBH ($256 vs. $213).  Even the standard garden view at RPR was more than I would have expected - $174/night.  Sure do hope they come down some more. . .


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'll just toss this out there -- I bought an AP last November, and stayed onsite over Thanksgiving. We saved enough on our room cost to justify the AP, which I then used again in January and will use in August. I'm saving $41/nt on the room rate in August with my AP. It has paid for itself over and over. Not sure if that is a good idea for others, but you might want to run the numbers to see if the reduced cost of the room and the difference between the cost of the AP and the admission you were going to purchase anyway makes it worth it. You only need one AP for the reservation, I have one and we get regular admission for my family. AP rate was much better than SMSM or AAA for us...

Maria


----------



## luckybug

Anybody else get the special rate email for the PBH? We called last night and got a bay view for $180 per night, staying 7/9 - 7/11. You have to provide your email and the pin the email was sent to.

Not bad considering the RPH is $269 for a garden view.

My only problem with this is the room AC is completely awful. The last time we stayed here we checked out after one night because the room was 75 degrees.

Oh well I think I can deal with no sleep for two nights then it's off to the Ritz which keeps there rooms nice and cool.

I dont need to spell I am a UNIX guru.


----------



## damo

luckybug said:


> Anybody else get the special rate email for the PBH? We called last night and got a bay view for $180 per night, staying 7/9 - 7/11. You have to provide your email and the pin the email was sent to.
> 
> Not bad considering the RPH is $269 for a garden view.
> 
> My only problem with this is the room AC is completely awful. The last time we stayed here we checked out after one night because the room was 75 degrees.
> 
> Oh well I think I can deal with no sleep for two nights then it's off to the Ritz which keeps there rooms nice and cool.
> 
> I dont need to spell I am a UNIX guru.



We've stayed many times and have never had an AC problem.  Maybe it was just your room.


----------



## tfoster

Was delighted to see that stay more/save more rates opened up for December, so I just called and adjusted our rate.

Here's the new info:
Portofino Bay 
Dec 19 - Dec 24
bay view rooms (1 king and 1 2-queens) at $182.40/night each
stay more, save more

I would have just stuck with our garden view rooms, but they didn't have any available at the sm/sm rate.  The $182.40 for bay is still a decent amount less than what we had (AAA rate of $219.20 for garden), but I'm going to keep checking to see if garden ones open up at the sm/sm rates.  Keeping my fingers crossed. . .


----------



## macraven

Royal Pacific Hotel --- macraven
Oct 5th - 13th
King Suite/platinum upgrade
AAA rates:
based per night on a standard room.
$175.20 (3 nights)
$228.65 (2 " )
$211.65 (remaining nights)
dearly waiting for the Super Saver rates to come out this winter...... 


came back to update my rate change.....dropped the AAA rate for the
stay more, save more promo.

King Suite at RPH

$125.14  (3 nights)
$153.71  (2 nights)
$142.28  (2 nights)


i like the modified rates better...........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> Royal Pacific Hotel --- macraven
> 
> came back to update my rate change.....dropped the AAA rate for the
> stay more, save more promo.
> 
> King Suite at RPH
> 
> $125.14  (3 nights)
> $153.71  (2 nights)
> $142.28  (2 nights)
> 
> 
> i like the modified rates better...........




me too!!  congrats!!


----------



## daraus

I checked last week for October 9th through 16th 2010.Rp was $175 per night.I go to book now and its $269.
Any advice?


----------



## tfoster

daraus said:


> I checked last week for October 9th through 16th 2010.Rp was $175 per night.I go to book now and its $269.
> Any advice?



That's so weird.  I just looked at your dates and none of the hotels have SM/SM rates, but they show up for the next week.  

Actually, even just changing the start date to October 10 brings them back.  At RPR, Oct 10 - Oct 16 shows a rate of $162/night.  

Maybe you could book those nights and either try to add Oct 9 later or just stay at another hotel for that first night.  Best of luck!


----------



## daraus

your right.thanks for the help teresa!


----------



## t-and-a

HRH

July 26 - 29
APH rate $194/night
Garden View Room
Loews Blue (does not apply)
Hoping for an upgrade to deluxe with the Hard Rock All Access Card


----------



## JRoyster86

Hi all, I'm trying to book two nights at the HRH, January 3-5, 2011. The rate is coming up as $234 per night, which is a bit steep for me. 

Is there any hope that it will come down? I also have AAA and am thinking of signing up for the All Access card if that will help me out. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## bubba's mom

JRoyster86 said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to book two nights at the HRH, January 3-5, 2011. The rate is coming up as $234 per night, which is a bit steep for me.
> 
> Is there any hope that it will come down? I also have AAA and am thinking of signing up for the All Access card if that will help me out.
> 
> Any thoughts??



I'm sure AAA rates aren't out yet, so it's sure to come down.

You can book and adjust the rate when/if it comes down.


----------



## TLinden16

I just switched my rate and room type for September 27-29.  I am now booked in a standard view room at the Hard Rock at $154 a night ($173.25, including tax) using an AP rate.  I just have to activate my AP first


----------



## Krazykloud9

I'm staying at RPR 12/4/10-12/8/10.  Booked a standard room for $153 using the stay more, save more rate.  The AAA rate for the same dates are $175.


----------



## AJA

Just booked a regular room at RPR for 12/5/10 - 12/12/10 added a couple of nights! Now our rate dropped to $125 per night (a great rate for December IMO!).

(used the stay more save more promo)

*thanks to this board I knew the SMSM rate was out for Dec.


----------



## brenda1966

Just booked Royal Pacific for $224 for 10/25  "stay more save more rate" for one night.

Now I booked it through the AAA site as when I called the hotel directly they told me they couldn't give me the "stay more save more" rate.  But AAA site clearly does.  I didn't book the AAA rate, which was 211, the same that the hotel told me they could book for AAA.   When I told the guy I could get the "stay more" rate on the AAA site he told me "good luck"!  

I'll print it out and bring it with me.  They better honor it!


----------



## dicar123

I've booked 2 rooms!

HRH Pool View
Dec 17-22
$164 per night, stay more save more


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> Just booked Royal Pacific for $224 for 10/25  "stay more save more rate" for one night.
> 
> Now I booked it through the AAA site as when I called the hotel directly they told me they couldn't give me the "stay more save more" rate.  But AAA site clearly does.  I didn't book the AAA rate, which was 211, the same that the hotel told me they could book for AAA.   When I told the guy I could get the "stay more" rate on the AAA site he told me "good luck"!
> 
> I'll print it out and bring it with me.  They better honor it!



Stay more save more means that the longer you stay, the more of a discount you get.  The rates are different for the length of time you stay.  The normal Loews website has your room for $224 as well.  Not sure why you didn't book the AAA rate which is lower????


----------



## brenda1966

I didn't book AAA because I don't have AAA.

For one night, it only saves me $13.  Even adding 4 days at Disney, 10 savings a day.  Add in tax, and I'm still only around $60.  AAA is $73 here. 

Sounds like you get some food discounts at US for having AAA, but we only eat counter service and not a lot of food, so not sure AAA is going to yeild us much savings-- it's not even a break even right now. 

I may still join, but for now am budgeting without.


----------



## wayneg

brenda1966 said:


> I didn't book AAA because I don't have AAA.
> 
> For one night, it only saves me $13.  Even adding 4 days at Disney, 10 savings a day.  Add in tax, and I'm still only around $60.  AAA is $73 here.
> 
> Sounds like you get some food discounts at US for having AAA, but we only eat counter service and not a lot of food, so not sure AAA is going to yeild us much savings-- it's not even a break even right now.
> 
> I may still join, but for now am budgeting without.



Don't you have any cashback sites in US? We can buy a years AA roadside assistance in UK(which gives us AAA discounts over there) for £9/$13 using a cashback site(Quidco) http://www.quidco.com/aa-uk-breakdown £28 less £19 cashback. $73 seems a lot.


----------



## bubba's mom

brenda1966 said:


> I didn't book AAA because I don't have AAA.
> 
> For one night, it only saves me $13.  Even adding 4 days at Disney, 10 savings a day.  Add in tax, and I'm still only around $60.  AAA is $73 here.
> 
> Sounds like you get some food discounts at US for having AAA, but we only eat counter service and not a lot of food, so not sure AAA is going to yeild us much savings-- it's not even a break even right now.
> 
> I may still join, but for now am budgeting without.



You still get AAA discount on CS meals...AND shopping....depends how much you buy vs your AAA membership price as to what you'd save.


----------



## brenda1966

bubba's mom said:


> You still get AAA discount on CS meals...AND shopping....depends how much you buy vs your AAA membership price as to what you'd save.



Tell me more about the shopping discounts.  You may get me there.  

Is Harry Potter included?  Wands?  Candy?  How about Butter Beer?

I wish Disney offered such discounts!  I can barely get a break with their visa.


----------



## bubba's mom

AAA will not only get you a room discount, but also 10% off CS & TS at restaurants.  I'm not sure about the carts...can't remember.

You also get 10% off merchandise you buy in the stores...and I DO believe WWoHP IS included in that (i know AP discount is accepted)

When in doubt, I always ask.  Worst they can say is 'no'.

If you think you might spend a lot shopping, and eating, what you would save w/ the AAA discount, may justify getting the membership...esp if staying onsite.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> AAA will not only get you a room discount, but also 10% off CS & TS at restaurants.  I'm not sure about the carts...can't remember.
> 
> You also get 10% off merchandise you buy in the stores...and I DO believe WWoHP IS included in that (i know AP discount is accepted)
> 
> When in doubt, I always ask.  Worst they can say is 'no'.
> 
> If you think you might spend a lot shopping, and eating, what you would save w/ the AAA discount, may justify getting the membership...esp if staying onsite.



AAA and AP discounts are available in the Wizarding World.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> AAA and AP discounts are available in the Wizarding World.



i thought i read that somewhere...thanks for the confirmation


----------



## MinnieTink

Finally booked our two night stay @ HRH for Aug 26. The lowest rate I could find online was thru the loews hotels site and it was $234 per night for standard view. I called and asked for any AAA discounts and got $199 for Garden view. Saved about $70 and got an upgraded view.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

PBR
Sept 9-12
$164 Thurs, $194 Fri/Sat.
APH

Tried to recheck prices a few days ago and everything is well over $200/nt now.  Guess we're not switching to HRH after all.  Glad we booked early.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

The AAA discount is definitely good at some carts -- I use it on our pretzels and drinks prior to Beetlejuice! 

Maria


----------



## Loudbmw

Thanks MiniTink for the tip on phoning reservations for the best rate.  I had been looking at the Universal web site and could not get an annual pass rate at the RPR below $242 for August 13th.  I phoned and they offered me $179 + tax with a free upgrade to water view (Loews Gold).

Lou


----------



## aubriee

Standard King room at RPR
August 29th-Sept 4th (6 nights)
$129.21 + tax using the Stay More, Save More rate, (which beat the AP rate)


----------



## Laurabearz

RPR --- Laurabearz
Aug 6th-8th
Standard queen room
$269 plus tax per night
No Discounts available at this time...

It's NOW...

RPR --- Laurabearz
August 4th-8th
Standard Queen Room
Aug 4-6 $249
Aug 6-8th $269
No Discounts available at this time

 Woot woot added two days!


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## brenda1966

Any ideas on when a Florida Resident Rate for October will be "good".  The rate now is higher than AAA: 10/25  for RP is $314!  Hard Rock is $242 and Portofino is $274.  

Do they give deep FL resident discounts like disney does?
thanks


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> Any ideas on when a Florida Resident Rate for October will be "good".  The rate now is higher than AAA: 10/25  for RP is $314!  Hard Rock is $242 and Portofino is $274.
> 
> Do they give deep FL resident discounts like disney does?
> thanks



My suggestion is to call the hotel and ask.  Sometimes there are unadvertised rates.

I just booked using APH rate and the rate I got by calling was $60 less than the online APH rate.


----------



## crabbie1

Here are ours
RPR $139 +tax
22/09/10-27/09/2010 stay more save more
Waterview 2 queenbeds. Requested high floor tower 3 or 1

Can I just ask where do I need to check the rates. I booked direct through loewes.I do have AAA card but wasnt sure if I could apply this as it was already a special rate for staying 5 or more nights. Is it worth asking for a price with the AAA discount? If loewes offer a lower rate can I apply that to my booking or do I have to cancel and rebook?
Thanks for the info on the 10% off harry potter.DD will be pleased.My purse wont


----------



## dee slack

Our rate for PBH:
Wednesday October 27th 2010 for 7 nights 
Garden View, 2 Queens 
Room Rate $173.71 + tax
Stay More, Save More


----------



## damo

crabbie1 said:


> Here are ours
> RPR $139 +tax
> 22/09/10-27/09/2010 stay more save more
> Waterview 2 queenbeds. Requested high floor tower 3 or 1
> 
> Can I just ask where do I need to check the rates. I booked direct through loewes.I do have AAA card but wasnt sure if I could apply this as it was already a special rate for staying 5 or more nights. Is it worth asking for a price with the AAA discount? If loewes offer a lower rate can I apply that to my booking or do I have to cancel and rebook?
> Thanks for the info on the 10% off harry potter.DD will be pleased.My purse wont



I don't think you are going to get a better rate than that.  You can't stack rates and AAA alone won't be that low.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Hey!

I've been looking at booking a night or two at Universal for our upcoming trip, and I noticed that several of you have recommended calling the resort to ask for AAA rates.

Do you mean call the Loews reservation line, or the resort directly?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## damo

k&a&c'smom said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've been looking at booking a night or two at Universal for our upcoming trip, and I noticed that several of you have recommended calling the resort to ask for AAA rates.
> 
> Do you mean call the Loews reservation line, or the resort directly?
> 
> Thanks for any help.




Call the reservation line.  The hotel could probably help you too but the reservation line can give you AAA rates.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Thanks!

*ETA:* I have a hold on a AAA rate, RPR std. king room in August for $211 ($238.11 with tax). I was also offered a garden view queen room at HRH for $273.60 ($307 w/tax) or a std. queen room at PBH for $258 ($290 w/tax).


----------



## PMart

HRH aug 6 -10 ,2010   club queen 324 , fla resident , had originally booked at 400 a nigh   so keep checking , I am sooooo happy

My 15 anniversary trip so I can splurge a little right
PMart


----------



## crabbie1

damo said:


> I don't think you are going to get a better rate than that.  You can't stack rates and AAA alone won't be that low.




Ok thanks for that. I am happy with the rate especially as I was paying approx$115 a night to stay off site. I asked because I know some of the UK guys if they have seen a lower rate phone the reservation line and they apply the new price.  Great thread


----------



## justprettynpink

August 8th
Deluxe Queen
$179 (AP/Gold Level)


----------



## Angie2

Hi... We are going August 8th through the 12th.  I have 2 garden king rooms booked for $179/night with AP rate and one garden deluxe queen room booked at $249/night with AP rate.  Could you please tell me what gold level is cause I would love to save a few more dollars if that is possible 
Thanks,
Angie


----------



## justprettynpink

It's part of the You First Program with Loews.

Member/Blue/Gold/Platinum

https://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx


----------



## Angie2

Thanks for the info.  I don't think my DH would ever let me go to Universal enough to get to gold level although I would love to!! I am just glad to be going back this time and I will be happy with the great rates we have 
Angie


----------



## mikkiwikki

AUG 16-20
Stay More Save More Rate
Standard 2 Queen Room
175.20 (each of 4 nights)
  - I booked directly on Loews hotel site...instead of Universal 
(as I was advised to do on this board and saved! It was more on the universal site)


----------



## Candice30

called for AP rates as suggested on this board and got a much better deal....

booked RPR 08/15-08/17 for $134/night - queen water view with my gold member upgrade  (was totally bummed to find out that i was knocked back down from platinum- just means i gotta make more trips ) but this rate was incredible.

unfortunately dates changed so i had to cancel that this morning....couldn't get a low rate at RPR for 08/17-08/19 so switched to PBH....got queen deluxe for $164/night.

can't wait to go back!


----------



## JellyBeans

Yeah we are all set to go!!!! HRH here we come!

8/22 to 8/25   Garden View 2 Queen  AAA rate $199 + tax


----------



## GreenB

I am starting to think I got a very good deal in our room.
I've been searching EVERYWHERE for a better deal but, nope. This has been the best by far.

Our rate for the Portofino Bay:
Friday September 17, 2010 for 5 nights 
Garden View, 2 Queens 
Room Rate $164.40 + Tax
Stay More, Save More

Regards.


----------



## bubba's mom

GreenB said:


> I am starting to think I got a very good deal in our room.
> I've been searching EVERYWHERE for a better deal but, nope. This has been the best by far.
> 
> Our rate for the Portofino Bay:
> Friday September 17, 2010 for 5 nights
> Garden View, 2 Queens
> Room Rate $164.40 + Tax
> Stay More, Save More
> 
> Regards.



You probably won't find a better rate for PBH...that is pretty darn good.


----------



## patster734

*APH rate drop for October!* 

I've switched my rate from AAA to APH for my October 6 - 10 trip!

Room 1:
RPR hotel
garden view room - 4 adults
Oct 6 - Oct 7  $184.00 
Oct 8 - Oct 9  $259.00 
APH rate
(original total was $1,133.66; new total is $996.76)

Room 2:
RPR hotel
garden view room - 2 adults
Oct 6 - Oct 7  $134.00 
Oct 8 - Oct 9  $209.00 
APH rate
(original total was $908.66; new total is $771.76)


----------



## bubba's mom

Nice to see RPR & HRH have AP rates for Oct.....no PBH.

wth?


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> Nice to see RPR & HRH have AP rates for Oct.....no PBH.
> 
> wth?



 

That's a bummer!  Hopefully, it will become available for you.  I wonder how booked up PBH is?


----------



## KLAIT

It is funny.  I had ressies at RPR for Oct 20-23rd-AAA rate.  checked when I saw this thread and no APH rates available for RPR, but PBH did have them for less than my AAA rate at RPR.


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> That's a bummer!  Hopefully, it will become available for you.  I wonder how booked up PBH is?



 maybe almost full??

eh..it's only the 1 night, so if I have to pay $300 for it, I will.




Guessing AP rates aren't out past mid Oct?


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> maybe almost full??
> 
> eh..it's only the 1 night, so if I have to pay $300 for it, I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing AP rates aren't out past mid Oct?



If I'm not mistaken, you'll also be staying Saturday night.  The Friday/Saturday APH rate still isn't that good, running $75 higher than a Sunday to Thursday night stay. The Friday/Saturday night APH rate was only a few dollars cheaper than the AAA rate.  It was the Wednesday/Thursday night rates that made changing the rate worth it.


----------



## KLAIT

I actually received the Portofino APH rates for the latter part of Octiber inluding a Friday night.  189 for Wed and Thurs and 234 for Sat...


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you'll also be staying Saturday night.  The Friday/Saturday APH rate still isn't that good, running $75 higher than a Sunday to Thursday night stay. The Friday/Saturday night APH rate was only a few dollars cheaper than the AAA rate.  It was the Wednesday/Thursday night rates that made changing the rate worth it.



Yep...Saturday nite.

3 nite weekend trip.

3 different beds/places.

sigh....

oh well...so be it if that's the price.


----------



## bubba's mom

KLAIT said:


> I actually received the Portofino APH rates for the latter part of Octiber inluding a Friday night.  189 for Wed and Thurs and 234 for Sat...




Lucky you....figures it wouldn't be available our night!

oh well...we got really good prices for the week we went earlier this month.  I can suck up 1 night...but not 5


----------



## Marquibiri

September 21-26

RPR!! Stay More Pay Less


Sep 21, 2010  	$142.35
Sep 22, 2010 	$131.40
Sep 23, 2010 	$131.40
Sep 24, 2010      $131.40
Sep 25, 2010 	$131.40


Total: 751.00 USD

Marquibiri


----------



## muffyn

glad I saw the recent posts!!
was able to get the cheaper AP rates ( great news since I still would have had to buy a AAA membership!)  woohoo

yes I am splitting my dates, we have a house rented for the week, but I figure the express passes for 4 days are worth the 2 night stay at USF!

so please change my rate on the beginning page list!

sunday Oct 24th RPH
2 waterview queens
$199 AP rate
( I did have previous AAA rate of standard $211 , they had no standard available for this night)

Thursday Oct 28th RPH
2 standard queens
$164 AP rate
(I did have previous rate of standard $211)


----------



## Nickarooney

I just made reservations for HRH Dec. 18-23 - APH rates weren't so good yet and neither were AAA. The hotel had already booked all the standard and water view rooms - pool view rooms were showing $192 with Stay More/Save More. Decided to go to the Loews site to see what their site said...

$164/night Pool View 

Ho!Ho!Ho! and a here we come!


----------



## 4greatboys

Passholder rates went fast for the weekend of Oct 1-3. There is also that Florida Lottery ticket rate that was the same. That is what we booked.

RPR Oct 1-3 Water view $194 per night Fri/Sat $164 Sun night with a $75 food credit 


HRH Oct 20-22 Standard view $179 per night


----------



## skatermom

Oct 24-26 standard room HRH................APH rate $179............


----------



## yourgoingagain?

FL resident and APH rates are out for November. I just got PBH garden view room at rate of $229 (was $305) per night (Nov 24 - 28). 

Were platinum so that is agreat rate for the suite upgrade we get.


----------



## muffyn

4greatboys said:


> Passholder rates went fast for the weekend of Oct 1-3. There is also that Florida Lottery ticket rate that was the same. That is what we booked.
> 
> RPR Oct 1-3 Water view $194 per night Fri/Sat $164 Sun night with a $75 food credit
> 
> 
> HRH Oct 20-22 Standard view $179 per night



how did you get the food credit?


----------



## 4greatboys

muffyn said:


> how did you get the food credit?



That was part of the Florida Lottery promotion. I believe that is it over now. I think you had to buy your ticket back in June.


----------



## oobidoo

We have never stayed on-site at Universal before, but would like to this year.  We will have annual passes, but when I check the rates (Saturday night, Oct. 10) on the website, it shows the same rate with and without the AP ($269).  Is it possible that there is no AP discount for this date?


----------



## damo

oobidoo said:


> We have never stayed on-site at Universal before, but would like to this year.  We will have annual passes, but when I check the rates (Saturday night, Oct. 10) on the website, it shows the same rate with and without the AP ($269).  Is it possible that there is no AP discount for this date?



October is an expensive month with the Hallowe'en Horror Nights being hugely popular.  Which hotel are you looking for and is it Sat. Oct 9 or Sunday, Oct. 10?  RPR has $209 for Saturday Oct. 9 using the APH code.


----------



## muffyn

4greatboys said:


> That was part of the Florida Lottery promotion. I believe that is it over now. I think you had to buy your ticket back in June.



oh ya, I remember somethign about that. I had a florida friend check it out.. but from what I remember, it didn't have any choices for the last half of october.


----------



## oobidoo

damo said:


> October is an expensive month with the Hallowe'en Horror Nights being hugely popular.  Which hotel are you looking for and is it Sat. Oct 9 or Sunday, Oct. 10?  RPR has $209 for Saturday Oct. 9 using the APH code.



It's Saturday, 10/09.  Just staying the one night.  When I type it in with APH, I still get $269.  What am I doing wrong?  We are looking at RPR, but whichever ends up being the cheapest is fine.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

oobidoo said:


> It's Saturday, 10/09.  Just staying the one night.  When I type it in with APH, I still get $269.  *What am I doing wrong? * We are looking at RPR, but whichever ends up being the cheapest is fine.




When you enter 'APH' in the text box, are you clicking on the drop down box above it and clicking on 'Promo'?  If not, that's what you need to do.  

Also when you see the display:  'Starting at $269', look along that blue bar/stripe to the left of the price.  What does it say there?  That's where the rate description is displayed.  If it doesn't say 'Annual Passholder Special', you're not entering the aph/promo code correctly.  

Try again.  I'm def seeing standard queen at RPR for $209.  

hth


----------



## damo

I agree, it sounds like you aren't getting the aph entered correctly.

In the first drop down box click on promo, then type in APH in the code box

Try clicking on this link and see if it works; I have filled in all the info
http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Booki...&co=2010-10-10&nr=1&na=1&nk=0&l=1&p=APH&sk=uo

Another thing I've just thought of that may be causing the problem.  How many adults are you entering.  You are only allowed 2 adults (18 and over) at that price.  Each additional adult is $25 extra.


----------



## tink1957

We're going back again in Sept for HHN and taking DD's friend so it will be 4 adults ($50 extra guest charge per night at RPR) doing a split stay at Doubletree Universal Sept 22-25 (staying on a combination of thank you points and expedia coupons so it's only costing us $200 for 3 nights ) and RPR Sept 25-27, Standard Room, APH rate $214 Saturday and $184 Sunday.  We're going earlier than I originally planned so my countdown is wrong.


----------



## mrslur

PBH
Oct. 20th-22nd
$258 a night
American Express Travel Special


----------



## patster734

oobidoo said:


> It's Saturday, 10/09.  Just staying the one night.  When I type it in with APH, I still get $269.  What am I doing wrong?  We are looking at RPR, but whichever ends up being the cheapest is fine.



Any success?


----------



## ladeedeb

Okay, first time to Universal.  Got deluxe queen at HRH 11/11-11/15 for $291 for week nights & $307 on weekends + tax.  Don't have APs or anything, just have AAA.  Do you think I can get a better deal & if so, how.  It just seems like so much more than I am used to paying, even at Disney, of course there military helps.  Let me know if there is anything else I can do to get a better price on-site.  Need the 3 beds in the deluxe.  

Thanks!


----------



## damo

ladeedeb said:


> Okay, first time to Universal.  Got deluxe queen at HRH 11/11-11/15 for $291 for week nights & $307 on weekends + tax.  Don't have APs or anything, just have AAA.  Do you think I can get a better deal & if so, how.  It just seems like so much more than I am used to paying, even at Disney, of course there military helps.  Let me know if there is anything else I can do to get a better price on-site.  Need the 3 beds in the deluxe.
> 
> Thanks!



Call for AAA rates.  Since this isn't Thanksgiving yet, better rates will probably come out.  The annual pass rate is $254 for deluxe but $174 for normal.  That is really high for the deluxe.  Perhaps you can do two beds and a cot?  It would be tons cheaper.


----------



## ladeedeb

damo said:


> Call for AAA rates.  Since this isn't Thanksgiving yet, better rates will probably come out.  The annual pass rate is $254 for deluxe but $174 for normal.  That is really high for the deluxe.  Perhaps you can do two beds and a cot?  It would be tons cheaper.



Well, even tried calling Loews & they wouldn't do the resi, they forwarded the call to Universal, so asking Loews does no good.  Asked for AAA rate & it was more than the Stay more Play more, which is what I have now, so no luck there.  I also tried AAA & they were more.  So, unless they come out with something we are stuck with that huge amount.  We could try a cot, but they are so uncomfortable, I don't know that we could use it.  Oh well, I will keep my eyes open & keep checking back here. 

Also, even checked if I purchased an AP, & found that I can save about $40, but that's before I am charged taxes, so it's actually less than that.  Not sure it is worth it, since I won't even be sure I can use it until just before our trip.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## damo

ladeedeb said:


> Well, even tried calling Loews & they wouldn't do the resi, they forwarded the call to Universal, so asking Loews does no good.  Asked for AAA rate & it was more than the Stay more Play more, which is what I have now, so no luck there.  I also tried AAA & they were more.  So, unless they come out with something we are stuck with that huge amount.  We could try a cot, but they are so uncomfortable, I don't know that we could use it.  Oh well, I will keep my eyes open & keep checking back here.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



When Loews transfers you to Universal, you are still dealing with Loews.  Universal does not own or operate the hotels.  Just keep checking for lower rates.


----------



## bubba's mom

ladeedeb said:


> Also, even checked if I purchased an AP, & found that I can save about $40, but that's before I am charged taxes, so it's actually less than that.  Not sure it is worth it, since I won't even be sure I can use it until just before our trip.



Don't forget to add the 10% savings the AP gets you on dining & shopping


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Don't forget to add the 10% savings the AP gets you on dining & shopping



And also that renewals are $149, making next year's vacation cheaper.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> And also that renewals are $149, making next year's vacation cheaper.



uh yeah....about that....


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> uh yeah....about that....



Did they raise that again?  That's what we paid...plus tax of course.


----------



## ladeedeb

Yep, all things to think about.  I will have to decide on some things.  I think my AAA will get me some discounts on site as well.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Did they raise that again?  That's what we paid...plus tax of course.



(i meant we probably aren't going to UO next year  )


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> (i meant we probably aren't going to uo next year  )



aaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

bubba's mom said:


> (i meant we probably aren't going to UO next year  )



Oh no! Does that mean no Trippie next summer?  I hope you're still going somewhere (anywhere!) and we will still get to enjoy your trip -- you write the best TRs! 

Maria


----------



## bubba's mom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh no! Does that mean no Trippie next summer?  I hope you're still going somewhere (anywhere!) and we will still get to enjoy your trip -- you write the best TRs!
> 
> Maria



Our plan is for us and my BIL & his family ( 4 adults/4 kids in all) to rent a catamaran/sailboat and sail the BVI for a week.  If youse REALLY want a TR, i can do one....won't be that exciting tho


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> (i meant we probably aren't going to UO next year  )



Well that's a bummer!  Although sailing the BVI (British Virgin Islands?) sounds like an awesome vacation!


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Well that's a bummer!  Although sailing the BVI (British Virgin Islands?) sounds like an awesome vacation!



yes...BVI is going to be very expensive.  I think it has to be 1 or the other since they cost about the same...maybe sailing a bit more? 

I DO know there are NO direct flights to Tortola (where we have to get the boat)..think we have to go thru Puerto Rico.   The airfare (and bag fees) are what's gonna kill the budget next year   ..hence the 'one or the other'....don't worry..._might_ be able to talk the guys into 1 overnight stay at UO...


----------



## my3princes

We finally used our $152/night glitch rate.  It worked like a charm.  We were a bit disappointed with the hotel, RPR seems dated and the employees were not very friendly or upbeat.  It was great to have the front of line access, but if it weren't for that we wouldn't stay at RPR again.  I guess DVC has really spoiled us


----------



## ThemeParkGuy

HRH December 18-24. pool view 162.00 night. let the planning begin.


----------



## keishashadow

my3princes said:


> We finally used our $152/night glitch rate. It worked like a charm. We were a bit disappointed with the hotel, RPR seems dated and the employees were not very friendly or upbeat. It was great to have the front of line access, but if it weren't for that we wouldn't stay at RPR again. *I guess DVC has really spoiled us*


 
lol, i luv my DVC, but it really isn't what i consider to be a *truly* deluxe hotel (ala Fairmont, etc.) moreso 'homey away from home' still, very, very nice _and i cannot wait to try out BLT in October_. 

RPR is the convention/value hotel of the 3 onsite; but lovely as to theme, poolscape & landscaping & to get it in same price range  (depending on season as a disney value or moderate) is a score many would jump thru a fire-y hoop to obtain

except barb jumping ship to BVIcan i come too

*Damo* that opinion given, my rate has dropped for October

original one

Portofino --- keishashadow
2 nights, Friday, October 8th & Saturday, October 9th
$299xx plus tax per night AAA rate (paying bayview rate)
Platinum upgrade to Parlour Suite 

revised (dropped $41+ a night)

Portofino --- keishashadow
2 nights, Friday, October 8th & Saturday, October 9th
*$258.40 plus tax per night AAA rate (paying gardenview rate)
*Platinum upgrade to Parlour Suite


----------



## KLAIT

Woo Hoo...Royal Pacific lowered by APH rate Oct 20-23 to $164 per night on Wed and Thurs and $209 for Friday night.  Was at Portofino when APH rate was not available at RPR.  Saved myself $75 plus tax for this stay!


----------



## madduck

Nov.30 & Dec.1  AP Rate $129 RPR
Was debating a 3rd night for that rate.


----------



## mdb78

RPR- Standard rm
1 night-  Oct. 21st
APH- $164 ($184.50 after taxes)

When I was checking the rates, I thought I was looking at the FL res. rates.  15 min. after I booked the AP rate,  I just looked at the rates again and realized I looked at the seasonal rates instead of FL.  Well, FL res. turned out being the same as AP so no worries! 

First time staying onsite.  Haven't been to US/IOA since '00..  Super excited!


----------



## trstno1

Royal Pacific - Jurassic Kids Suite
11/9 - 11/13
Stay More, Save More Rate

$331.80 per night for Tue, Wed, and Thu.
$345.80 per night for Fri and Sat

Also, we requested a roll-away, but I'm not sure if this price includes the cost of the roll-away.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

9/24-9/26 RPR - $175.20 per night (AAA)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## brenda1966

So, how last minute can you change your rate?  I have booked a room at a hefty price in October.  My friend is debating coming with me, if so I would change the room res to add her name.  She will be a FL resident with AAA and a FL Resident pass.  Do you think I'd be able to get a cheaper room at check in?  Or would I need to call in advance to get the room rate change?


----------



## mdb78

brenda1966 said:


> So, how last minute can you change your rate?  I have booked a room at a hefty price in October.  My friend is debating coming with me, if so I would change the room res to add her name.  She will be a FL resident with AAA and a FL Resident pass.  Do you think I'd be able to get a cheaper room at check in?  Or would I need to call in advance to get the room rate change?



I would do it over the phone.


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> So, how last minute can you change your rate?  I have booked a room at a hefty price in October.  My friend is debating coming with me, if so I would change the room res to add her name.  She will be a FL resident with AAA and a FL Resident pass.  Do you think I'd be able to get a cheaper room at check in?  Or would I need to call in advance to get the room rate change?



I would call now and check to see if any lower rates are available.  They might not still be available in October.


----------



## bubba's mom

GreyStr0ke said:


> 9/24-9/26 RPR - $175.20 per night (AAA)
> 
> Is that good or bad?



given that's a Fri-Sun, I'd say it's a good rate.


----------



## Dreamer24

Does Universal ever do deals like Disney where you can get 30 or even 40% off of their hotels?  As you can tell, I've never been but I'd love to stay onsite!  My dates are 12/18 - 12/22


----------



## ahoyle

Is there a reason I cannot get pricing online for any of the onsite hotels in January?  I've tried at every site I can think of, including universals and loews.


----------



## mdb78

ahoyle said:


> Is there a reason I cannot get pricing online for any of the onsite hotels in January?  I've tried at every site I can think of, including universals and loews.



I don't think they're available online yet.  You can call and get the rate.   People have already booked for next year just by calling.


----------



## damo

Dreamer24 said:


> Does Universal ever do deals like Disney where you can get 30 or even 40% off of their hotels?  As you can tell, I've never been but I'd love to stay onsite!  My dates are 12/18 - 12/22



You can get excellent deals several ways.  You can get up to 40% off if you have an annual pass.  You can also get that if you stay for multiple days when the stay more save more deal is offered.  There are also AAA rates and Florida Resident Rates.

Using your dates, you can get the Royal Pacific for $153/night.  That is a very good deal for Christmas time.  This rate comes up without any specific codes.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

damo said:


> You can get excellent deals several ways.  You can get up to 40% off if you have an annual pass.  You can also get that if you stay for multiple days when the stay more save more deal is offered.  There are also AAA rates and Florida Resident Rates.
> 
> Using your dates, you can get the Royal Pacific for $153/night.  That is a very good deal for Christmas time.  This rate comes up without any specific codes.



That's better than my APH rate for _September_.  I got PBH for $165 and for some strange reason, it was cheapest of the 3.  Usually it's the most expensive.


----------



## brenda1966

In looking at rates for Oct 25 -- should a really high rate be any indication that the hotel is not half-empty?    I'm booked at RPR -- right now it shows the highest room rate of the 3!  Gosh, booking at Disney feels so much easier and straightforward.  LOL.  I feel like I'm being taken for a ride with my Loews hotel booking.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

brenda1966 said:


> In looking at rates for Oct 25 -- should a really high rate be any indication that the hotel is not half-empty?    I'm booked at RPR -- right now it shows the highest room rate of the 3!  Gosh, booking at Disney feels so much easier and straightforward.  LOL.  I feel like I'm being taken for a ride with my Loews hotel booking.



Not only has HP made Universal wildly popular this year, but typically Oct 25 is peak time for the HHN crowd.  This was an expensive/popular time of year long before HP construction ever started.
WDW seems easy b/c you're familiar with all of them.  I have newbie coworkers that are absolutely overwhelmed with the choices at WDW. Add in ADR planning and they're over the edge.


----------



## tfoster

Rate change:

PBH
Dec 19 - Dec 24
garden view
2 connecting rooms (1 king, 1 2-queens)
$164.40 / each room
stay more save more

(garden view wasn't available before so we had bay view; I was really loving the idea of bay view but 2 rooms are so expensive, so when garden view popped up today I decided to switch - hope we won't be too disappointed!)


----------



## maggieb9975

trstno1 said:


> Royal Pacific - Jurassic Kids Suite
> 11/9 - 11/13
> Stay More, Save More Rate
> 
> $331.80 per night for Tue, Wed, and Thu.
> $345.80 per night for Fri and Sat
> 
> Also, we requested a roll-away, but I'm not sure if this price includes the cost of the roll-away.



Hi there, Probably includes rollaway as this is our price

Our price Jurassic suite

11/16-11/22
staymoresavemore

$308.10 mon-thurs
$321.10 fri and sat


----------



## bubba's mom

Please change our AAA rate to the new AAA rate....$258.40 for Oct 9th.

Thanx!


----------



## trstno1

Royal Pacific Resort - 2 Queen beds, standard view
11/9 - 11/13
Annual Pass Holder Rate

$139/night for Tue, Wed, Thur
$169/night for Fri, Sat

We booked two connecting rooms for this rate, and we let our Jurassic Park Suite go.


----------



## damo

updated to here


----------



## rcraw45425

Ouch, I'm feeling kinda sick right now.  Just booked RPR for December 26-29 (marching band trip for older daughter).  I'm being told no discounts during that time, PBH also wouldn't honor my voucher from their general manager either.  My rate for a standard room at RPR  is.........$334 a night.  That's absoultely nuts IMO.  I'm paying it though because I know that during that time FOTL is a must.  Poor DD is staying at Crowne Plaza Universal with the band, they're going to be standing in line a lot!   I had concidered adding her to our reservation so she could have a room card but I figure she won't leave her friends!


----------



## daraus

RPR was sold out a few weeks ago.I called and they said they were booked due to HHN.I was considering changing to PBR and paying more since we really enjoyed the pool area last year.People there,but not crowded by any means.If RPR is booked then the pool area will be overcrowded imo.
Just checked and now they have rooms available.Anyone have any idea whats going on?


----------



## bubba's mom

people cancel and travel agencies that buy blocks of rooms, and don't sell them, release them back to the hotel for availability.


----------



## tink1957

DD's friend couldn't get off work so we have a rate change:

RPR - 9/25-9/27
Standard Queen room
APH rate(3 adults)
Saturday, Sept 25 - $189
Sunday, Sept 26 - $159
this includes a $25 per night extra guest fee


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

sept 24-26  portifino  $194 per night, Loews upgrade to deluxe. first time staying at this hotel. we always stay at rpr and love it there, but there were no rooms available. I hope we like this one


----------



## battlecat533

Hard Rock

9/25 - 10/2  142.50 a nite


----------



## U2_rocks!

Oct 14 & 15 standard room HRH.

Started at $269/night, got it changed to APH rate of 10% less.

Today I saw online that the garden view rooms (a step up from standard) were $194 & $239 with APH code, so called and got my reservation changed accordingly. 

I am so happy - now it finally makes financial sense to upgrade my $99 ticket to an AP!!! Before it was pretty much break-even.


----------



## Brit_Jude

HRH two connecting rooms for 6 people
Check in - Saturday, December 25, 2010 
Departure Date - Saturday, January 1, 2011 
Room Type - Club Level Room With 2 Queens (for 6 of us the club level is really going to pay off for breakfast and sodas etc., it was a difference of $51 for the night of 25 Dec and $67.50 26-31 Dec)

Room Rate per Room
Dec 25  $293.70 
Dec 26  $370.50
Dec 27  $370.50
Dec 28  $370.50
Dec 29  $370.50
Dec 30  $370.50 
Dec 31  $385.50 

Rate Description Stay More, Save More 7 Night Discount. No AAA or AP rooms rate available. 

---------------------------
_Booked the rates above on Aug 21 just checked again today 7 Sep and the prices are now:
Dec 25, 2010 $359.80  
Dec 26, 2010 $419.90  
Dec 27, 2010 $419.90  
Dec 28, 2010 $419.90  
Dec 29, 2010 $419.90  
Dec 30, 2010 $419.90  
Dec 31, 2010 $436.90_
--------------------------
*Glad I booked when I did*


----------



## damo

updated to here including kimberlyfamily


----------



## patster734

Damo,

I noticed that you still have my old rate listed for my October stay.  Here's the rate I currently have:



patster734 said:


> *APH rate drop for October!*
> 
> I've switched my rate from AAA to APH for my October 6 - 10 trip!
> 
> Room 1:
> RPR hotel
> garden view room - 4 adults
> Oct 6 - Oct 7  $184.00
> Oct 8 - Oct 9  $259.00
> APH rate
> (original total was $1,133.66; new total is $996.76)
> 
> Room 2:
> RPR hotel
> garden view room - 2 adults
> Oct 6 - Oct 7  $134.00
> Oct 8 - Oct 9  $209.00
> APH rate
> (original total was $908.66; new total is $771.76)


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Damo,
> 
> I noticed that you still have my old rate listed for my October stay.  Here's the rate I currently have:



Sorry 'bout that!

updated to here.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> Sorry 'bout that!
> 
> updated to here.



Thanks, Damo!

And no need to apologize.


----------



## go2grl

RPR
Dec 17-Dec 22
Club Level-2 Queen beds
$224/night
Harry Potter Package and 5 night discount

I originally booked 4 nights with the HP pkg only(Dec 18-Dec 22) but continued to search around and play with different arrival and departure dates when I came across the discounted rate.  Staying the extra night and upgrading to CL was only an extra $288 for the whole stay and completely worth it since I have 2 teen boys who eat ALL the time.


----------



## tlinus

HRH

DEC 12 - DEC 18
CLUB 2 QUEEN DELUXE
$205.76/night
Stay More Save More


----------



## damo

updated


----------



## KLAIT

Thanks, Damo...I do have a change.

I recieved a pin code and called to double check to see if my APH rate will be lower.  IT was higher for the Wed and Thus night, but froday night was only$152.  Since I would have had to make 2 separate reservations and check out and in, they offered to let me have the Friday at the 164 rate..the same APH rate as Wed & Thrs.  I was happy as just that drop will pay for my 3 nights of parking!


----------



## debandbill

PBH

Garden View
2 Queens
11/8/10 - 11/13/10
$164
Florida Resident Rate


----------



## PlutoLuvr

RPR

Standard View (theme park requested  )
2 Queen Beds
12/9/10 - 12/12/10
$129 for weeknight; $154 for weekend nights

Florida Resident Rate


----------



## Subi WRX

RPR Water View (Gold upgrade from std)
12/29-1/4
Dec 29 - Dec 30 $250.50
Dec 31 - Jan1 $265.50
Jan 2 - Jan 3 $164.25
Stay More, Save More 6 Night Discount

Have to swing the time off of work first.


----------

